# Chris Jericho Suspended for 30 Days



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*

Cool.


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*

Definitely sounds like something Jericho would do.


----------



## Glanerd (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/jericho-brazil
Sounds about right.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*

I am praying to Allah that there is a video of this somewhere.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*

Holy shit. :lmao Jericho GOAT.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*

@IAmJericho

Just for the record I love Brazil and wish we could've spent more time here. Beautiful country!



So sounds like something did happen. Don't people realize that this is a tv show(house show in this case)....how can they really get that mad over this? Though reminds me of when JBL got abit in trouble for what he did in Germany.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*



Glanerd said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/jericho-brazil
> Sounds about right.


He actually got suspended for that!?! If Lebron were to do something offensive, or Brad Richards(for NHL). They'd get a fine, and that's it. Jericho gets suspended...?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*

I highly doubt Jericho cares. WWE act like they "showed him".


----------



## HeathSlater#1fan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*

Also, I finally made a non troll post. Feels good man.


----------



## robby.ag0ny (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*



Glanerd said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/jericho-brazil
> Sounds about right.


haha Holy crap Jericho is my hero


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*

Guess no feud with Orton but that's still pretty funny


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*

lol.. That's fantastic.. GO JERICHO GO!


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*

The same people laughing at this, condemned JBL for doing the Nazi Salute in Germany I'm sure.


----------



## thatswascool (Jul 7, 2006)

*WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Chris Jericho has been suspended indefinitely due to an irresponsible act of denigrating the Brazilian flag at a WWE live event in São Paulo on May 24. WWE has apologized to the citizens and the government of Brazil for this incident.

is this mean that he will leave WWE

http://www.wwe.com/inside/jericho-brazil


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*

lol. 

http://www.tmz.com/2012/05/24/chris-jericho-wwe-suspended-desecrating-brazilian-flag/


----------



## StreakBald (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Of course he's leaving.


----------



## thatswascool (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



StreakBald said:


> Of course he's leaving.


so whats the points hes back..poor Y2j:gun:


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*



Couch said:


> The same people laughing at this, condemned JBL for doing the Nazi Salute in Germany I'm sure.


The history with Nazis is well documented, I've never specifically heard not to stomp on the Brazilian flag. Doing a nazi salute in Germany is like going out in blackface at a house show in Compton. Stomping on ANY flag is never a good idea, but I really doubt Jericho knew how inappropriate he was being, whereas performing a nazi salute in Germany is dictated by common sense to be a very bad idea.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*



Couch said:


> The same people laughing at this, condemned JBL for doing the Nazi Salute in Germany I'm sure.


The Nazi salute is illegal in Germany. There's a large difference between being asshole and being retarded and ignorant enough to break the law while offending an entire nation.


----------



## TheBrit (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*



Headliner said:


> I highly doubt Jericho cares. WWE act like they "showed him".


No. Where did "WWE act like they 'showed him'". All they did was suspend him. They never "acted" like anything. You can't read tone from a one sentence statement on their website.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*



Warren Zevon said:


> Stomping on ANY flag is never a good idea, but I really doubt Jericho knew how inappropriate he was being


Of course he knew. Cheap heat is a staple of professional wrestling. You'd see guys doing this sort of stuff at indy shows all the time, but WWE can't let their talent get away with that kind of stuff anymore. Sponsors and all that.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

It's a work, brother.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

lolwut.

He'll be un-suspended as soon as the leave Brazil.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Good thing the NWO commercial ad clearly stated card is subject to change.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*



Virgil_85 said:


> Of course he knew. Cheap heat is a staple of professional wrestling. You'd see guys doing this sort of stuff at indy shows all the time, but WWE can't let their talent get away with that kind of stuff anymore. Sponsors and all that.


Well yes, I know he was going for cheap heat, but what I mean is that I don't think he knew exactly what lines he was crossing. I don't think he would have done it had he known that he was breaking the law. Brazil is one of the last places you want to be thrown in a jail cell in.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



The Redeemer said:


> lolwut.
> 
> He'll be un-suspended as soon as the leave Brazil.


True that.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Good thing the NWO commercial ad clearly stated card is subject to change.


Why? It's not like he was announced for a match yet.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Aw man. That should have been how he left the WWE for his next break. What better way to top his first "firing" than for the last time Jericho was seen *storyline-wise* than to be sent to a Brazilian prison. That would have been brilliant. XD


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*



TheBrit said:


> No. Where did "WWE act like they 'showed him'". All they did was suspend him. They never "acted" like anything. You can't read tone from a one sentence statement on their website.


:holmes

They suspended him thinking that by discipline him and possibly taking him off TV, that it will somehow effect him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



The Redeemer said:


> Why? It's not like he was announced for a match yet.


True, but just to be on the safe side.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

You got to be kidding me right? Is this a work? 








Shawn Michaels did this and it was all good.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*



Headliner said:


> :holmes
> 
> They suspended him thinking that by discipline him and possibly taking him off TV, that it will somehow effect him.


It's not something that they did to show Jericho who is boss, it was probably an obligation to make up to the country for what he did. I'm sure the WWE didn't realize it would have been such a big deal and they probably didn't care until the police got involved.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Warren Zevon said:


> Well yes, I know he was going for cheap heat, but what I mean is that I don't think he knew exactly what lines he was crossing. I don't think he would have done it had he known that he was breaking the law. Brazil is one of the last places you want to be thrown in a jail cell in.


I'd suggest denigrating the national flag is illegal in almost every country in the world.



chronoxiong said:


> You got to be kidding me right? Is this a work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Different times chronoxiong.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



chronoxiong said:


> You got to be kidding me right? Is this a work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To paraphrase Paul Heyman, WWE is more "image conscious" now.


----------



## Jobbersrule (May 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

AHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAA


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



chronoxiong said:


> You got to be kidding me right? Is this a work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flag desecration isn't illegal in my country, good sir! HBK can do whatever the hell he pleases to the flag.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

And Brazil is a hell of a lot different than Canada


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



chronoxiong said:


> You got to be kidding me right? Is this a work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't take offense to it, tbh.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

All of the insignificant countries make big deals out of stupid things.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

If that's a work, that's a pretty damn convincing one. 

Shallow to no end, but convincing as hell.

I don't think WWE would go that far just to make a storyline, but then again. Vince Mcmahon is still chairman, and age isn't really on his side.


----------



## TheBrit (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*



Headliner said:


> :holmes
> 
> They suspended him thinking that by discipline him and possibly taking him off TV, that it will somehow effect him.


You don't know what they were thinking. And they haven't "acted" any way. Not yet. If Vince goes on t.v. on Monday and boasts about suspending him, then they will have "acted" a certain way. As of yet they haven't.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> The Nazi salute is illegal in Germany. There's a large difference between being asshole and being retarded and ignorant enough to break the law while offending an entire nation.


Both acts were illegal and Brazilians have patriotism on steroids, so I'm sure he offended the majority of the country.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



bananakin94 said:


> If that's a work, that's a pretty damn convincing one.
> 
> Shallow to no end, but convincing as hell.
> 
> I don't think WWE would go that far just to make a storyline, but then again. Vince Mcmahon is still chairman, and age isn't really on his side.


If this was the AE or the `semi attitude' era years after it I'd go with work. But Vince is so stupidly image conscious now with keeping WWE PR squeaky clean I doubt he even has balls left anymore to even attempt a work like this.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



bananakin94 said:


> If that's a work, that's a pretty damn convincing one.
> 
> Shallow to no end, but convincing as hell.
> 
> I don't think WWE would go that far just to make a storyline, but then again. Vince Mcmahon is still chairman, and age isn't really on his side.


Vince works better through controversy.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*



dxbender said:


> So sounds like something did happen. Don't people realize that this is a tv show(house show in this case)....how can they really get that mad over this? Though reminds me of when JBL got abit in trouble for what he did in Germany.


There's a fine line between getting heat and committing a crime.


Anyway, wasn't Finlay fired for allowing Mizz to interrupt the national anthem? Americans are fussed about their national symbols as well.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Virgil_85 said:


> I'd suggest denigrating the national flag is illegal in almost every country in the world.


Of course, but it's hardly as obvious as the nazi salute comparison that my first comment was made in response to. I really doubt that Jericho even considered the legality of it, as it is such a small action and not at all done as a political gesture. Doing a Nazi salute in front of an audience in Germany =/= kicking around a brazilian flag in Brazil. One is an obvious bad decision, the other one is something that was probably done without a thought as to the potential consequences. Making a jest about one of the darkest eras in recorded history and kicking about a country's flag are in very different positions on the scale of offensiveness.


----------



## TheBrit (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



The Redeemer said:


> All of the insignificant countries make big deals out of stupid things.


Yeah, like your country when there was a whole controversy about making it illegal to burn the flag. I can't remember which way that went, but they certainly did make a bid deal out of it.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

LOL I JUST read this and find it fucking hilarious. I love Jericho, best troll ever.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

I love Jericho!!!!!!!


----------



## nathanw89 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

You could literally wipe your ass with the England or Wales flag and have a life sex celebration with the queen lookalike and get away with it here


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

i don't get it. jericho is a heel. heels have been doing things to other countries' flags since the early days of wrestling. if it's not a work, he must have done something pretty awful


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*



sliplink said:


> Anyway, wasn't Finlay fired for allowing Miz to interrupt the national anthem?


Yep. This isn't the kind of work WWE would go for in the PG/PR era.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



TheBrit said:


> Yeah, like your country when there was a whole controversy about making it illegal to burn the flag. I can't remember which way that went, but they certainly did make a bid deal out of it.


So burning the flag = kicking it out of the ring? Doubt it.

Anyway, American Patriotism is way overdone anyway, so I really don't care for it.


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Interesting to know. 
My review of the event, the match and the kick to the flag.
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/618922-my-first-house-show-tomorrow-2.html


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*



TheBrit said:


> You don't know what they were thinking. And they haven't "acted" any way. Not yet. If Vince goes on t.v. on Monday and boasts about suspending him, then they will have "acted" a certain way. As of yet they haven't.


Clearly you know nothing about WWE's way of thinking. They are very petty when it comes to many things.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



The Redeemer said:


> So burning the flag = kicking it out of the ring? Doubt it.


The sentiment is the same.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

TV14 era: HBK takes a flag, uses it as a handkerchief, simulates sex with it, then swings it back and forth in between his crotch. no one batted an eye.

PG era: kick a flag, suspended indefinitely.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



The Redeemer said:


> All of the insignificant countries make big deals out of stupid things.


Brazil is far from 'insignificant.' Besides, the USA is more concerned about its flag than any other nation on Earth. I highly doubt you deem the United States to be 'insignificant.'

Don't understand the people on here finding this so laudable and hilarious. There is nothing creative or intelligent about what he did. Stamping on the flag is hardly the epitome of humour and wit. It's simply idiotic. 

No one on the WWE roster would dare ever do that to the US flag, whether in the US or another nation. Therefore they should afford other national flags the same respect they do the Stars and Stripes.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

:lmao at WWE


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

The problem that wrestling here is not very popular. It's far far far from Japan, USA, Mexico, Europe in terms of popularity. People don't understand the difference between babyfaces and heels. Wrestling is not mainstream. Some people, authorities, midia don't understand he is only doing his job as a heel. Well, the crowd booed a lot when he did it, but we didn't take it serious. But he really shouldn't have done that in a Country where wrestling is not popular and it is the WWE first time in Brazil


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



black_napalm said:


>


Now all we need is another gif of him putting the flag between his crotch during his ring entrance.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Brazilian wannabes


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Headliner said:


> Now all we need is another gif of him putting the flag between his crotch during his ring entrance.


the trifecta! lol, i looked for it too. someone's gonna have to save us


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Too bad it wasn't a Raw taping, otherwise I wonder if Michael Cole would announce this:










And as usual with trending topics, the spam bots were all over it:


----------



## TheBrit (Mar 24, 2012)

The Redeemer said:


> So burning the flag = kicking it out of the ring? Doubt it.


They're both desecration of the flag. But even if someone did "just" crumple up and kick an American flag, there would still be a massive outrage. That's why you've never seen it from any heels in WWE. Not even from guys with anti-USA gimmicks.

No country is worse for ridiculous patriotism than the USA.



Headliner said:


> Clearly you know nothing about WWE's way of thinking. They are very petty when it comes to many things.


It doesn't matter. They haven't "acted" any way as of yet.



ColeStar said:


> Brazil is far from 'insignificant.' Besides, the USA is more concerned about its flag than any other nation on Earth. I highly doubt you deem the United States to be 'insignificant.'


I do. But the brainwashed Americans don't.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

if this isnt a work, who the hell are they gonna have feud with Orton now? Kane again? RYBERG?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

And I was wondering why my favorite wrestler was trending on Twitter at 2:30 on a Friday morning!


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



gaco said:


> The problem that wrestling here is not very popular. It's far far far from Japan, USA, Mexico, Europe in terms of popularity. People don't understand the difference between babyfaces and heels. Wrestling is not mainstream. Some people, authorities, midia don't understand he is only doing his job as a heel. Well, the crowd booed a lot when he did it, but we didn't take it serious. But he really shouldn't have done that in a Country where wrestling is not popular and it is the WWE first time in Brazil


well, at least this is a reasonable response. so brazil really was going to kill chael sonnen huh?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



black_napalm said:


>


He's the reason why 11 year old girls at that time (myself included) started asking their parents questions about sex. Coke snorting, heathen Michaels is the fucking best.


But yeah, this whole thing just seems like a way out for Jericho to either go on tour with his band or take another break from the company.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Jericho never disappoints. Best in the world at whatever he does.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

You guys wanna start a church of Jericho with me?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

I guess I can understand WWE doing that since they're trying to be more political correct. And there are people out there that take the flag stuff to a serious level.

That being said, easily could be a way for him to do some Fozzy shows.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*

Scott Steiner did the same thing to the Swiss flag at a tna house show there and got chairs thrown at him(which he threw back - love that bloke!) no big deal but in this pc age noone can do anything


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Jericho probably only got suspended so WWE can save face, they won't do anything. If they release him he'll get to go on tour with his band for even longer, it's like a win-win for him lol.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

What the hell, man. Randy Orton needs someone to RKO at No Way Out


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

sad... I want to see more WWE here in Brazil. I hope they still continues making shows here.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Yeah Jericho knew that it was against the Law and he did it anyway. Talk about staying in character and not giving any fucks that day


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Hilarious. I want to see video. Sounds like an incredibly awkward moment.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



nathanw89 said:


> You could literally wipe your ass with the England or Wales flag and have a life sex celebration with the queen lookalike and get away with it here


oh yeah for sure - look at those "people" who burn poppies on remembrance day and get away with it but people who want to get to them are the ones arrested


----------



## drunkinminer (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



The Redeemer said:


> All of the insignificant countries make big deals out of stupid things.


And nowhere is that more evedant the the US. :jericho


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Remindsme of when they released Finlay for scripting a interruption of the national anthem at a house show.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

You people are only applauding this because it's Jericho. How is this brilliant or trolling at all? Last time I checked cheap heat is not brilliant anyway. If it was anyone else (besides Daniel Bryan) who did this you all would be going off about how douchey it is.


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

this is their way of taking Jericho off screen until he returns after the shit with Fozzy.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

is this a work? they said the cops came out, Whoa.

What a heel that Jericho is.


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

And there's how Jericho leaves to go do his Fozzy thing. Gee, isn't the timing convenient?

edit: I read ther first page, and the comments before mine on the last. Now I know why I don't post here more. Jesus FUCKING Christ.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Nemephosis said:


> And there's how Jericho leaves to go do his Fozzy thing. Gee, isn't the timing convenient?


not so much! he still had a few bouts left before he were to leave for the summer


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

WOW
WWE gives zero fucks about Jericho if they suspend him like this.

Punk is gonna get punished as well would be my guess.

DANIEL BRYAN WINS WWE TITLE YES YES YES
(or cena fuck)


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*



TheCelticRebel said:


> Both acts were illegal and Brazilians have patriotism on steroids, so I'm sure he offended the majority of the country.


It's illegal to deface the flag in Brazil?


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



kokepepsi said:


> WOW
> WWE gives zero fucks about Jericho if they suspend him like this.
> 
> Punk is gonna get punished as well would be my guess.
> ...


Why would Punk be punished?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Punk brought the flag out.
May have planned it with Jericho before hand.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Is there an actual fan report of what happened? Someone posted one in another thread but he seemed somewhat confused.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

I love this guy


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Apparantly Jericho almost got put in jail.

Lucky him he didn't. Would probably have been raped in there.


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



kokepepsi said:


> Punk brought the flag out.
> May have planned it with Jericho before hand.


He didn't brought... somebody gave it to the WWE security, and he gave it to punk.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

I hope someone recorded it, want to see a video of the cops stopping the match and threatening Jericho. :lmao


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Baldwin. said:


> I hope someone recorded it, want to see a video of the cops stopping the match and threatening Jericho. :lmao


Like I said, punk was laid down...another referee came in talked something to jericho, he grabs the mic and apologize.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

*That sucks if the ban rolls into the storyline with Orton.
Hopefully it will just be a week or so?*


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

So this is legit? lol. I thought it was a joke storyline. 

The Orton/Jericho classic is out I guess...


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



gaco said:


> Like I said, punk was laid down...another referee came in talked something to jericho, he grabs the mic and apologize.


So? Punk was still the one who brought the flag to the ring in the first place.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Would be all kinds of epic if he already knew the law in Brazil (he's wrestling in South America and even knows Latin). 

Imagine if he knew this was wrong and did it just to spice things up a bit.


----------



## Deagle (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

This totally sucks worse has been done to flags though in the WWE.I remember when Batista shoved the quebec flag up la resistance's ass after beating them in a handicap match.And HBK putting the canadian flag in his nose also the un-americans wanting to burn the U.S flag etc.

I just made a video about this suspension too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aLcB20WX1A


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

I fucking hate the new WWE. What the hell is this shit?! 

HBK screws with the Canadian flag? Meh. 
JBL does the Nazi salute in Germany? Meh. 
Jericho kicks a Brazilian flag? *SUSPENDED MOTHERFUCKER!*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



chargebeam said:


> I fucking hate the new WWE. What the hell is this shit?!
> 
> HBK screws with the Canadian flag? Meh.
> JBL does the Nazi salute in Germany? Meh.
> Jericho kicks a Brazilian flag? *SUSPENDED MOTHERFUCKER!*


Shouldn't be a surprise. WWE has an uncanny skill of revisionist history and having the ability to stick their fingers in their ears and go "LA LA LA CAN"T HEAR YOU LA LA LA". It's hilarious reading their "Stand Up For WWE" letters and then watch Vince make out with Trish Stratus in front of Linda when she was in comatose state sitting in a wheel chair.


----------



## 211544 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Last time they go to that shithole then.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Well, I think the punishment is a little too severe. It should have been 30 days suspension at most.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

HAHAAHAHHAHAHAA LOL. JERITROLL IN ACTION AGAIN


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

*sniff* I smell a work...


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Why the fuck are y'all making this seem like it's the WWE being politically correct pussies? It was either door number 1, Jericho gets arrested or door number 2, he says he's sorry and they let the WWE take care of disciplinary actions.

Jericho was fucking lucky they cut him some slack.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Probably only suspended while they're down there. Interesting to see a suspension for once that isn't for a wellness violation, but it probably won't matter. 

Not gonna complain at all if they suspended him as long as for a wellness violation, though, although they won't. This return has nothing going for it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

:lmao Jericho is the best heel ever.

Least i don't gotta see Boreton/Jericho feud now.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Poor Jericho. The backlash for trying to get heat these days...

- Vic


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Well shit!

Order and Progress, huh Brazil. Still real to those cops. A part of me wishes they'd have just arrested him.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Bet he wishes he never came back. What a waste of time.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



chargebeam said:


> I fucking hate the new WWE. What the hell is this shit?!
> 
> HBK screws with the Canadian flag? Meh.
> JBL does the Nazi salute in Germany? Meh.
> Jericho kicks a Brazilian flag? *SUSPENDED MOTHERFUCKER!*


JBL was sent home, wasn't he?


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Fiasco said:


> You people are only applauding this because it's Jericho. How is this brilliant or trolling at all? Last time I checked cheap heat is not brilliant anyway. If it was anyone else (besides Daniel Bryan) who did this you all would be going off about how douchey it is.



I dont care who does it, a stunt like this will always make me LOL..

Are you from Brazil ?

Jericho is not gettin no sympy at all.


----------



## JuanFran666 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Damn, I was looking forward to see Jericho here in Quito, Ecuador on saturday, I hope they don't sent him home, guess we will find out that day


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

It's funny because it's a true sign how the business is a shell of its former self in WWE land. It was a classic heel move accidentally (probably by instinct) done in another country and it results in a suspension. It's a shame.. 15 years ago if this happened Jericho would have opened up RAW with a United Nations worth of flags in tow and mocked the globe. Now I bet we get Cole and Lawler looking all super serious in the camera and apologize to Brazil on behalf of the WWE Universe.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

still no video yet? wtf


----------



## chaos4 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

GO JERICHO GO!!!


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Would be a good story.. is it really 4 real?

Well, thank you Ms. Linda McMahon and your stupid little political activities...


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Legend. Absolute legend!


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Loving the end PG types here. They just dont get it.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

He got suspended just for that? Oh dear...


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Could you imagine the response on here if Punk did this?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

This makes me love him more.

Close to a true heel as we got these days.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



chargebeam said:


> I fucking hate the new WWE. What the hell is this shit?!
> 
> HBK screws with the Canadian flag? Meh.
> JBL does the Nazi salute in Germany? Meh.
> Jericho kicks a Brazilian flag? *SUSPENDED MOTHERFUCKER!*


Agreed, just like banning a regular kick for their second biggest star but letting wrestlers "kick and punch" in 20 different ways during TV matches. Bunch of corporate puppets, I thought this was a joke when I saw it lol.

Jericho is old school, he's not fitting in the current miserable direction.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*



Headliner said:


> I highly doubt Jericho cares. WWE act like they "showed him".


I'd think it be the total opposite, he'll be really pissed off that they had the nerve to suspend him for stomping on the flag, knowing all the stuff they let HBK do to the Canadian flag back in '97. Jericho's got a huge ego and already has a big enough chip on his shoulder before this, this could push him over the edge and possibly put a halt to their working relationship for a fair while after WWE lift the suspension,.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

I'm not surprised the cops came out at all. When you are in a foreign country you don't do stuff like that cause you don't know what the reception will be from the police, but Jericho made a mistake, its not a huge deal. I am surprised WWE suspended him indefinitely....are they that vain about their image that they have to punish him like that? I think he should of been fined and then moved on instead of making a major major deal about it. Sure he was disrespectful but sometimes people do things in the heat of the moment, its not like he wiped his ass with it and then took a flamethrower to it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Smells like Kayfabe.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> I'm not surprised the cops came out at all. When you are in a foreign country you don't do stuff like that cause you don't know what the reception will be from the police, but Jericho made a mistake, its not a huge deal. I am surprised WWE suspended him indefinitely...*are they that vain about their image* that they have to punish him like that? I think he should of been fined and then moved on instead of making a major major deal about it. Sure he was disrespectful but sometimes people do things in the heat of the moment, its not like he wiped his ass with it and then took a flamethrower to it.


Short Answer.. Yes: http://www.wwe.com/inside/standupforwwe


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Smells like Kayfabe.


I disagree, not everything is a work. It's like what happened when he went to Victoria BC and got attacked by some crazy people. I think if it was in America or Canada things wouldn't be that big of a deal, but when you are in a foreign country, ya have to be careful of what you do. Some countries get overly pissed over things. I wonder if a fan threw the flag into the ring, cause he could of just threw it back at them. If that's the case then I don't know why they didn't get in trouble by the police either.



Therapy said:


> Short Answer.. Yes: http://www.wwe.com/inside/standupforwwe



lol, I still think they are overreacting, Jericho made an error in judgment, he isn't perfect. I totally think indefinitely suspending him is over the top, they could of easily of showed Brazil they punished him by fining him some money and posting that on WWE.com, or even suspend him for just one week, indefinitely is over the top


----------



## badassbr (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

I was at the house show here in Brazil

He took the flag, dropped it, and kicked it, I have the video =) will upload in a few hours

But well... at least I was laughing 
But it is illegal doing this here in Brazil, if we torn the flag we can go to jail.. it was funny because in the middle of the match another judge went in stopped , the john laurinatis came and spoke with jericho that got a microphone and apologize


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

For the people who want to compare this to what HBK did, just remember, Canadian officials were not trying to arrest him every night he did it. Jericho barely got out of legal trouble on this one, probably on the agreement he would be punished by the company.


----------



## badassbr (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjK98AEK6Go&feature=youtu.be

I'm uploading him apologizing, but will post the link in a few hours, I'm going to the gym


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



badassbr said:


> I was at the house show here in Brazil
> 
> He took the flag, dropped it, and kicked it, I have the video =) will upload in a few hours
> 
> ...


Ahh he kicked it? I must of misread the article, I thought he just threw it back after crumpling it up. Yeah that isn't good, and pretty risky to do even if its doing it in a wrestling character. Ah well, mistakes happen, things will move on and this will be forgotten very soon.


----------



## Rayfain (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

If this suspension is real then it's bewildering... it was just a bit of coloured cloth.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Rayfain said:


> If this suspension is real then it's bewildering... it was just a bit of coloured cloth.


To you, but when it comes to law enforcement, they take their flag being disrespected very seriously.


----------



## WahhWahh (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

That's soft as fuck. 

WWE is continuously watering itself down by the day.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

To those people having a go at WWE for this, i dont think they had any choice; It was probably either that or he gets thrown into a Brazilian jail with the possiblity of being charged with an offence which may lead to harsher punishment than what hes got now; I think left to WWE a fine and an apology would have sufficed but with authorities getting involved i guess that wasnt an option.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



lisa12000 said:


> To those people having a go at WWE for this, i dont think they had any choice; It was probably either that or he gets thrown into a Brazilian jail with the possiblity of being charged with an offence which may lead to harsher punishment than what hes got now; I think left to WWE a fine and an apology would have sufficed but with authorities getting involved i guess that wasnt an option.



I totally think he should have been punished but an indefinite suspension is still a bit much, BUT if the authorities requested that punishment then they probably had no choice or he could of been forced to stay in the country till they figured out a punishment of their own. It does look silly that doing something to a flag seems to be a big deal, but in some countries its amazing what could happen to a person if they purposely do something to a flag. It would be nice to know how long he will be gone for, I am sure one of WWE's biggest problems is their image being tarnished and damaged *rolls eyes*, I stand by what I said though. He made a mistake and hopefully they can move on from it sooner then later.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Apology video from the same guy who posted the kicking video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RikjeeDaMxI


----------



## paweletakwiele130 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Sorry for going off topic, I couldn't resist.



CNB said:


> Would be all kinds of epic if he already knew the law in Brazil (he's wrestling in South America and *even knows Latin*).


It's pretty impressive if true. We already knew that Jericho speaks Canadian, American, British and now Latin... what a polyglot!


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

"Don't worry guys! It's all a work!"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

That was it?

LOL get the fuck outta here with that shit, WWE and Brazil.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Patriotic people are so stupid.

Besides, Brazil have enough problems with their country already. They should be working on cleaning the streets up instead of crying over a flag being kicked. 

Jericho just moved up a spot in my book of "Awesome Wrestlers"


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

After looking at the video it really does seem that it was the ridiculous overaction of the law enforcer that brought attention to the incident.

In the video after Jericho kicks the flag you can see there are boo's but it seems that the crowd are having a good time and enjoying Jericho's heel antics. No one seemed offended and nothing would have probably happened to Jericho if the cop didn't step in. 

Ironically the WWE suspending Jericho would have put more media attention on the incident, which is exactly what they probably don't want so personally I think it's a ridiculous decision anyway.

It's a darn shame because not only does it jeopardise the chance of the fans seeing Jericho in other various house shows on that particular tour but it seems they actually stopped the match half way through for Jericho to apologize which potentially could have ruined a great match that they were putting on for the fans.

Here's both videos by the way:


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Current WWE= everyone's bitch pleasing every one's organisation or country. How about your focus on improving your product maybe you'll get better buy rates and viewing figures instead of bowing down to everyone and everything in fear of causing offence. Nothing groundbreaking about current wwe scared to try anything, I know this case might be irrelevant but it's true about the whole company.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

GTFO with that, don't throw a flag at someone if you're gonna get pissy about what they might do to it.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

If Linda wasn't running for senate again then this wouldn't be an issue at all. What a joke.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

It just means he gets to start his tour early and we don't see him for the majority of the year. It's fucked up how the WWE wasn't up on these rules before the event started..he didn't know the limitations. Whole situation is fucked up on every level.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

I laughed. People make way too big a deal of what happens to flags. As long as nobody is using it to wipe their ass or mop up jizz it really shouldn't be an issue.

Odd that they didn't use Jericho's real name like they usually do for suspensions.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Jericho has the sense not to do this to the American flag or even the Canadian flag because he knows it would bring about a shitstorm. Why he thought doing it with the Brazilian flag would be any different, I don't know. I have to :lmao at all the excuses flying in for him though. WWE is a business, they have an image to protect and promote and their stars pulling shit like this at shows requires a response. Moral of the story...don't do stupid shit and stupid shit won't happen to you.


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Shock said:


> If Linda wasn't running for senate again then this wouldn't be an issue at all. What a joke.


Yea, thats it. Coz it's the only real explanation, unless it's a work. 

If it's a work, then well done WWE, if not *uck you Linda & *uck her political campaign.


----------



## 211544 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

He kicked a bit of cloth, the symbolism doesn't really come into affect because it is due to the premise of entertainment. I guess the officials had no choice in the matter, though it is funny that he can get off a criminal offense just by apologizing.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



nathanw89 said:


> You could literally wipe your ass with the England or Wales flag and have a life sex celebration with the queen lookalike and get away with it here


Good job really. That's what I've got planned for the Jubilee.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Therapy said:


> It's funny because it's a true sign how the business is a shell of its former self in WWE land. It was a classic heel move accidentally (probably by instinct) done in another country and it results in a suspension. It's a shame.. 15 years ago if this happened Jericho would have opened up RAW with a United Nations worth of flags in tow and mocked the globe. Now I bet we get Cole and Lawler looking all super serious in the camera and apologize to Brazil on behalf of the WWE Universe.


so so true and I really can see that last bit happening


----------



## badassbr (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Jerichaholic4life said:


> After looking at the video it really does seem that it was the ridiculous overaction of the law enforcer that brought attention to the incident.
> 
> In the video after Jericho kicks the flag you can see there are boo's but it seems that the crowd are having a good time and enjoying Jericho's heel antics. No one seemed offended and nothing would have probably happened to Jericho if the cop didn't step in.
> 
> ...



I think the police didn't understand anything about wrestling at all..
Maybe it's still real to them =P

We couldn't even enter with fan signs because it was "inflammable" , I mean , what the hell, the signs are a wrestling culture!

Me and my brother actually laugh when he kicked the flag and started smiling Lol!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

All this over a fucking flag? Do the exact same thing over here and no one would give a shit.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

shawn michaels stuck the canadian flag up his nose and humped it. 

Jericho simply kicks a flag and there is big controversy? fpalm Political correctness gone wild in my view. I don't like Jericho but seriously this is just silly.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Like Jericho cares. He's probably happy they suspended him so he doesn't have to work the crappy shows anymore.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Knowing Jeritroll, I wouldn't be surprised if this was a work and a reason for him to leave for Fozzy for a bit as well. Just putting that out there. Either way, it was stupid of him whatever what way you spin it.


----------



## Straight Awesome (May 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

This is remarkably dumb all around. Maybe people need to get less sensitive in general. The crowd in Brazil didn't even seem to care!


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Shawn michaels did all sort of things to the canadian flag before the montreal screwjob match, wwf back then couldn't care less but how come they have become sensitive on this issue all of a sudden?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

The world has gone mad.

Oh please pretty please end it.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Heels gonna heel.

Oh well, at least he won't have anymore PPV losses for a while. And he has Fozzy stuff to do in the meantime anyways.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Wow... a heel kicks a flag, and he gets suspended? If this isn't a work to get Jericho off tv, then that is a joke.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

come on !! Christian tried to burn american flag and it was just a storyline .. i hate you vince :/


----------



## leeza (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Theres gonna be some mad Brazilians in the Favela's, good luck Jericho.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Do Canadians not have any problem or are they used to their National Flag being insulted like this???

Shawn Michael humped the flag,wiped his ass,cleaned his nose. Damn... 

Ohh & someone should say to Jericho in his next storyline that HE IS A SHAWN MICHAELS WANNABE


----------



## RobsYourUncle (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Get a fucking grip, Brazil.


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

HMMM.... This sounds like Fozzy has a gig......


----------



## Straight Awesome (May 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Mr.S said:


> Do Canadians not have any problem or are they used to their National Flag being insulted like this???
> 
> Shawn Michael humped the flag,wiped his ass,cleaned his nose. Damn...
> 
> Ohh & someone should say to Jericho in his next storyline that HE IS A SHAWN MICHAELS WANNABE


I guess Canadians realize a piece of dyed fabric has no more value than that which you give it.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Jericho was going to leave anyway so they just found a way to make it sooner.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

I don't get this. Wrestlers have been doing vile things to countries' flags for decades. What's the difference now?


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Again look at my signature for the answer.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Ha WWE have gone way overboard in suspending him. He apologised there and then. Wouldn't blame him if he jacked it in, do they not realise he does not need to wrestle?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

I bet this is a work by WWE and Jericho


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Best way to know if it's a work or not is if it's mentioned on RAW. If they start talking about it and showing photos of it, you'll know it was a work obviously. If there is no mention of it, it was serious.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

So they're suspending heels for being heels now? Hopefully D-Bryan doesn't call people in the crowd fat, stupid or ugly anymore, he may get fired.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Straight Awesome said:


> I guess Canadians realize a piece of dyed fabric has no more value than that which you give it.


Canadians don't take ourselves too seriously. It's fucking wrestling and I think most of us were in on the work. It was a fun time to be a fan.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Jericho is an asshole doing that to the Brazil flag


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

brazil is a wacky place! wwe did this to save face.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



123bigdave said:


> Best way to know if it's a work or not is if it's mentioned on RAW. If they start talking about it and showing photos of it, you'll know it was a work obviously. If there is no mention of it, it was serious.


they'll mention it either way. if they show pictures its a work.


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Jericho is an asshole doing that to the Brazil flag


Are u serious? He's acting.. it's the art of entertainment. Maybe in reality Jericho loves Brazil, it's a over the top-move by WWE and the Brazilian Authorities. Obviously this must have something to do with Linda McMahon running for the senate.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

What the fuck?


----------



## johnsos7 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Isn't McMahon's old lady running for office again? It makes sense they would suspend Jericho for this. She really doesn't have a snowball's chance in the first place so the last thing she needs is more negative publicity. You got to remember not everyone is a wrestling fan (especially her rivals) and they don't see things as heels being being fictional "bad guys". 

In all honestly...Jericho should have known better. Especially after the fuss that happened with JBL several years ago in Germany. He's not ignorant to this type of thing and should have used better judgement. This isn't the first time he's caused unflattering attention to himself either over the past few years either and you think he would have learned his lesson from past experiences but apparently he always chalks it up to "staying in character"

Even when he's entirely wrong in what he does. What's sad is that 99.9% of internet fans give Jericho a free pass for his behavior because he's God reincarnated to them.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Does this line up with any of his tour dates?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

:lmao At people thinking it's a work.


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*



dxbender said:


> He actually got suspended for that!?! If Lebron were to do something offensive, or Brad Richards(for NHL). They'd get a fine, and that's it. Jericho gets suspended...?


Not if he did in Brazil, you know, considering it's a completely different country and it's a CRIME in that country.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

A heel trying to make fans angry. How dare he.

WWE have become such a punch of PC-whooped pussies it's just sad. Shawn Michaels used to hump the Canadian flag for fuck's sake.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

This is kayfabe, he has 5 gigs next week with his band and starts his World tour with Fozzy, hes not in the bad books, its just a heel way to write him out of WWE.

WWE wouldn't report it if it was something genuine and true that they were embarrassed of.

See you again soon Jericho.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Chris Jericho is my hero.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

I'm sure neither Jericho or WWE care that much but there will be some basic punishments meted out. Suspension sounds somewhat fair and I bet he will have to pay a some type of fine too. 

In any event, I think its a matter of culture clash. HBK desecrated the Canadian flag...numerous times and he was never punished for it. But we know that Vince isn't entirely averse to offending entire countries. I believe he asked Slaughter to burn the American flag but he refused.


----------



## Mr_BB (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

LOL couldnt have happened to a nicer guy... wooohooo no y2jackoff on my tv


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



doinktheclowns said:


> This is kayfabe, he has 5 gigs next week with his band and starts his World tour with Fozzy, hes not in the bad books, its just a heel way to write him out of WWE.
> 
> WWE wouldn't report it if it was something genuine and true that they were embarrassed of.
> 
> See you again soon Jericho.


That could be true. I'm going to look and see if it hit any major news organizations. Its definitely a work if its mentioned on in a promo on TV.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



jonoaries said:


> That could be true. I'm going to look and see if it hit any major news organizations. Its definitely a work if its mentioned on in a promo on TV.


"Major news organizations" don't give two shits about WWE unless someone is dead.

It's on TMZ, that's about as close as you're gonna get.


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



will94 said:


> "Major news organizations" don't give two shits about WWE unless someone is dead.
> 
> It's on TMZ, that's about as close as you're gonna get.


Sadly TMZ is probably the most accurate source of news these days.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



MasterChan said:


> Are u serious? He's acting.. it's the art of entertainment. Maybe in reality Jericho loves Brazil, it's a over the top-move by WWE and the Brazilian Authorities. Obviously this must have something to do with Linda McMahon running for the senate.


Jericho has a brain inside his head he should of used it and thought that doing something like that would be an offence


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



thearmofbarlow said:


> Sadly TMZ is probably the most accurate source of news these days.


Lol true. 

I remember seeing the JBL fiasco on FOX news before so I figured major news orgs would have picked it up. Besides Americans never stop taking shots at Brazil (its not a country we are friendly with), so I figured it would be covered for political purposes.


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Some people in this thread have a fuck ton to learn about how different South American cultures are from other parts of the world. The reaction of the Brazilian authorities might seem ridiculous to many of us considering "it's just a flag", but that's just not how some countries are about these things. Jericho has traveled all over the world numerous times throughout his career and he really should have known better. If he had pulled that shit in Venezuela or Cuba, he might not have left the country alive. It was unbelievably stupid on Jericho's part, simply because he forgot where he was. That stuff might fly in the US, Canada, and parts of Europe, but you have to be aware of who your audience is and realize where you can and can't go with your promos. 

Jericho's not an idiot for doing what he did, he's an idiot for doing it where he did it. Brazil's flag isn't "more special" than any other flag in the world, but that's not the point. Degrading the national flag is treason in some parts of the world. No sense in getting mad at Brazil for it, you should be mad at Jericho for doing something retarded that will cost us (the fans) the entertainment he brings to WWE television.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

It was the right thing to do.

Have no idea why some people bring up Canada. Every country is different. When you go to a country you follow their rules and rituals. Unless your an american asshole of course. 
The Brazilian flag is obviously something you shouldnt mess with. Seems like its a felony. Some countries are more sensitive then the other. 

And WWE has to show that they wont tolerate it. Im sure themselves dont think it was a big deal but its not what they think, its about what the police and higher ups in Brazil think. They want to make sure they can get back into the country and do more shows and keep that TV deal down there alive.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Im sorry to any fans from Brazil but fuck your country. Jericho is a heel and was doing a heel tactic. Brazil authorities should have known that Jericho is just playing a character on TV and doesn't hate Brazil. As far as wwe suspending him. They should have just suspended him from the tour not indefinitely. Now this goes to show u once he leaves he will probably never come back now.


----------



## TheShikari (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Everyone is saying it's nothing but Im sure if he did it to the American flag all of yous would want to kill him


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

So much ignorance of the real world in this thread. It's astounding. BUT DAT JERICHO WAS JUST BEIN DA HEEL DURR. This is a well traveled and intelligent man we're talking about here, not some kid on their first trip outside the US. He should know better. I still think it's partly a work to get him off TV though. If they mention it on Raw then I definitely think it's a work and in that case, it's a stupid move on WWE's part to jeopardize any future business partnership with such a lucrative market in Brazil just to get Jericho off TV.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Much clearer footage of the incident. Man I love this guy (no ****).


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Stone Hot said:


> Im sorry to any fans from Brazil but fuck your country. Jericho is a heel and was doing a heel tactic. Brazil authorities should have known that Jericho is just playing a character on TV and doesn't hate Brazil.


These are exactly the type of bone-headed posts I'm talking about. It's astounding to me how so many people think every foreign country should regard certain customs the same as their own and have no respect when other countries are just a little more sensitive about certain matters than others.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

I thoroughly understand that each country has different laws regarding what is offensive and what isn't and it is definitely up to the promotion and the performer to know what those boundaries are. 

I still feel its an unfortunate culture clash and WWE needs to be more thorough on what they can and can't do. I'm guessing there are executives in WWE that didn't even know how serious this is in Brazil.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Stone Hot said:


> Jericho is a heel and was doing a heel tactic. Brazil authorities should have known that Jericho is just playing a character on TV and doesn't hate Brazil.


i tend to agree
everyone jokes about how stupid and fake wrestling is until they're offended
then they want to take it seriously

can't have it both ways


----------



## Straight Awesome (May 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Stone Hot said:


> Im sorry to any fans from Brazil but fuck your country. Jericho is a heel and was doing a heel tactic. Brazil authorities should have known that Jericho is just playing a character on TV and doesn't hate Brazil. As far as wwe suspending him. They should have just suspended him from the tour not indefinitely. Now this goes to show u once he leaves he will probably never come back now.


Whoa whoa whoa whoa there, easy fella. Not to try and be the voice of reason, but what Jericho did _was_ against the law regardless of whether he was playing a heel or not. Jericho/WWE should rightfully have been read up on local laws just to be sure and if this isn't a work then they are in the wrong - ignorance does not free you from guilt. I'm a big Jericho fan and I don't see him gone, and I think that indefinite suspension may be overboard (although if it was that or jail I'll take his suspension). There's no way of knowing whether or not he'll come back after this, so let's just sit tight and find out instead of going crazy. There's definitely no need to hate on a country for this, especially given the reaction a lot of Americans would have if he, say, burnt the US flag.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

A WWE event in Brazil came to a screeching halt Thursday evening ... when local law enforcement stopped a live match and threatened to arrest Chris Jericho for desecrating the Brazilian flag. 

It all went down during a match between Jericho and C.M. Punk -- who was proudly waving the flag in the ring. Jericho took the flag away, crumpled it up and kicked the flag out of the ring ... and that's when police stepped in and put a stop to the event. 

We're told Jericho was informed that desecrating the national flag is a crime in Brazil ... punishable by incarceration. 

Cops gave Jericho an option -- apologize to the arena ... or go to jail. Chris chose the former ... grabbing the mic and telling the crowd he immediately regretted his actions. Cops allowed the event to continue. 

Sources connected to the WWE tell TMZ ... the flag stunt was NOT planned or approved by WWE officials.

The WWE has just released an official statement saying, "Chris Jericho has been suspended indefinitely due to an irresponsible act of denigrating the Brazilian flag at a WWE event in Sao Paulo on May 24. The WWE has apologized to the citizens and the government of Brazil for this incident."


----------



## Klemencas (May 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

When i saw video i can say it's little bit too match from Jericho , but this is he's character so it's not he's fault.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

I bet if anything this suspension is just WWE saving themselves from looking bad in the public after the incident. "Look, we suspended him". It really isn't that much of a punishment to Jericho.

Jericho really shouldn't have done that though. Why do you think that we don't ever see heels in wrestling take apart flags, burn them or just mess with them? It just isn't a smart thing to do because countries have their own laws with flags.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



black_napalm said:


> *TV14 era: HBK takes a flag, uses it as a handkerchief, simulates sex with it, then swings it back and forth in between his crotch. no one batted an eye.*
> 
> PG era: kick a flag, suspended indefinitely.


Ironically WWF was still TV-PG at the time.

But yeah, the dude apologized, even though he was acting like a heel. JBL wasn't suspended was he? And that was on a more family friendly SD brand.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

I'm not sure why anyone is working this up into a storm. It was a simple heel tactic used in the wrong place. It seems like an over-reaction in our culture, but Brazilian people are more than entitled to react however they want within the confines of their own country. 

It's unfortunate that Jericho didn't know the rules, but that's just how it goes sometimes. If Jericho didn't know, Jericho didn't know. It was a simple mistake. That doesn't make him an idiot. A well-traveled man is perhaps a more cautious man, but he's still entitled to his mistakes.


----------



## paweletakwiele130 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

I wonder if Brazilian actors can shoot people in movies.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

End of the day, he fucked up, got dished out a punishment and will come back down the road. No harm no foul.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Hahahahaha.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Y2J ROCKS


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Just like some Americans to live inside their own bubble thinking no other place, but the US matters in this world and every other country should be the same as theirs.

WAKE UP, every country is not like ours. They have different rules and laws than we do. 

I know here Americans wouldnt flip out if a foreigner disrespected their flag punk2) but in certain parts of the world people tend to get really upset about that, I know, crazy right?

It's Jericho's own fault, WWE was right to punish him.



Jinn DMZ said:


> Some people in this thread have a fuck ton to learn about how different South American cultures are from other parts of the world. The reaction of the Brazilian authorities might seem ridiculous to many of us considering "it's just a flag", but that's just not how some countries are about these things. Jericho has traveled all over the world numerous times throughout his career and he really should have known better. If he had pulled that shit in Venezuela or Cuba, he might not have left the country alive. It was unbelievably stupid on Jericho's part, simply because he forgot where he was. That stuff might fly in the US, Canada, and parts of Europe, but you have to be aware of who your audience is and realize where you can and can't go with your promos.
> 
> Jericho's not an idiot for doing what he did, he's an idiot for doing it where he did it. Brazil's flag isn't "more special" than any other flag in the world, but that's not the point. Degrading the national flag is treason in some parts of the world. No sense in getting mad at Brazil for it, you should be mad at Jericho for doing something retarded that will cost us (the fans) the entertainment he brings to WWE television.


(Y)


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

What would of happened if CM Punk had done this the week after his shoot last year? Would he of got suspended?


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Is this a work or real?


----------



## John_Sheena22 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Canadians seem to be fine with heels dissing their country all the time.
So if we do it on Canadians, it's ok but if we do it on Brazil, it's offensive? I don't get it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



TheShikari said:


> Everyone is saying it's nothing but Im sure if he did it to the American flag all of yous would want to kill him


No we wouldn't.

Our first amendment gives us the right to do whatever we want to our flag.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



-Halo- said:


> I dont care who does it, a stunt like this will always make me LOL..
> 
> Are you from Brazil ?
> 
> Jericho is not gettin no sympy at all.


Nah, I'm not from Brazil and I couldn't care less about flags and all that. I just know for a fact if it was some random guy like Heath Slater no one would be saying it's brilliant.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Too bad for Jericho. Hope he isn't suspended for very long. Seems like something that's been blown out of proportion, though. He apologized, the match continued, and today's a new day.


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

:lmao I dunno, that "apology" sounded anything but sincere. Actually sounded pretty sarcastic to me.


----------



## John_Sheena22 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Is there a video of Jericho kicking the flag?


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



The-Rock-Says said:


> What would of happened if CM Punk had done this the week after his shoot last year? Would he of got suspended?


No sense in suspending him when you easily could just not re-sign him.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



John_Sheena22 said:


> Is there a video of Jericho kicking the flag?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



John_Sheena22 said:


> Canadians seem to be fine with heels dissing their country all the time.
> So if we do it on Canadians, it's ok but if we do it on Brazil, it's offensive? I don't get it.


Exactly. One notable time was when HBK was signing the anthem, then started adding in words to diss the country(while still singing the anthem tune). That'd obviously be disrespectful, but fans know it's just a show.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



dxbender said:


> Exactly. One notable time was when HBK was signing the anthem, then started adding in words to diss the country(while still singing the anthem tune). That'd obviously be disrespectful, but fans know it's just a show.


Different country, different government, different rules.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

The fans didn't seem that angry.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Am I wrong or was HBK not hated in Canada back in the day?


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



John_Sheena22 said:


> Canadians seem to be fine with heels dissing their country all the time.
> So if we do it on Canadians, it's ok but if we do it on Brazil, it's offensive? I don't get it.


Social attitudes vary in different places around the world.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



iHoneyBea said:


> Am I wrong or was HBK not hated in Canada back in the day?


He was. But it wasn't so much for him disrespecting the country. It all revolved around the screwjob/his feud with bret.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

HBK is still hated in Canada, or at least he was before retirement.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

he will be traumatised


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Jericho seems to care deeply for what he has done.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Lol @ this. Work or real?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

It sounds like Jericho was just acting in character.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Jericho isnt the best in the world by stamping on a countrys flag. I hope he is suspended til his contract ends and then he never returns


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



TehJerichoFan said:


> It sounds like Jericho was just acting in character.


I don't see how anyone could think otherwise..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



pg43283 said:


> I wonder if Brazilian actors can shoot people in movies.


...What does that have to do with what Jericho did? Unless they're taking steaming dumps on the Brazilian flag in their movies, the two are unrelated.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



iHoneyBea said:


> Just like some Americans to live inside their own bubble thinking no other place, but the US matters in this world and every other country should be the same as theirs.
> 
> WAKE UP, every country is not like ours. They have different rules and laws than we do.
> 
> ...


The fans seemed fine... the authorities had some issues. 

But still, I don't respect this kind of attitude anywhere in the world. It's a damn piece of cloth. People that get so easily offended need to grow the fuck up. Tired of the world catering to such idiots.


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Jericho isnt the best in the world by stamping on a countrys flag. I hope he is suspended til his contract ends and then he never returns


:lmao @ you 

The people that aren't even Brazilian getting up in arms about this are truly hilarious.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

*He is the best in the world at everything he does, definetly*


----------



## Stone Cold 666 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Let's worry about kicking flags, but not about the drug cartels presence and murders committed daily.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Stone Cold 666 said:


> Let's worry about kicking flags, but not about the drug cartels presence and murders committed daily.


*Huh? There are starving kids in Africa sucking AIDS out of a lollipop as well... doesn't change the fact that this sort of thing will piss people off and WWE has to handle it. 

Jericho gets more time with his band now... it works out for everyone.*


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Jericho's king of the world. 

He can kick any flag he pleases.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Stone Cold 666 said:


> Let's worry about kicking flags, but not about the drug cartels presence and murders committed daily.


Kicking flags is serious business, nevermind the 730k+ people with AIDS, nah let's take care of the Canadian guy kicking our flag, GD dirty portagees


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

-- As noted on the front page, Chris Jericho was escorted out of Brazil after an incident where he stomped on and then kicked a Brazilian flag out of the ring at the show in Sao Paulo. Desecrating the flag is grounds for incarceration, so it was either hit the bricks or hit the clink. He was in Ecuador last we heard. He apologized immediately before being escorted out of the ring. WWE also apologized to the Brazilian government last night. WWE.com reported that he'd been suspended indefinitely by the company. He has been pulled from a number of future dates, though he is still listed for No Way Out. The latest we heard internally last night is that he's most likely off the PPV. 

from : http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...hile-they-last-big-weekend-schedule-tons-more

Chris Jericho is off the no way way ppv and Orton is like to get add to the world title match at no way out.


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Katniss said:


> *Huh? There are starving kids in Africa sucking AIDS out of a lollipop as well... *


Wait, what? I've heard of quite a few ways to get AIDS... 

Lollipops were definitely not one of them.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

*This reminds me of the time JBL did the goosestep in Germany.... there are certain things you just don't do....especially when you're breaking a major law in that country.*


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Kabraxal said:


> The fans seemed fine... the authorities had some issues.
> 
> But still, I don't respect this kind of attitude anywhere in the world. It's a damn piece of cloth. People that get so easily offended need to grow the fuck up. Tired of the world catering to such idiots.


I'm tired of repeating myself. You can think whatever you want about the incident, I dont care.

Fact is Jericho's gone, his crap return has come to an end.


----------



## imnotastar (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

let this would have been anyone else and you people would be saying how such and such is such a douche etc. but for jeritroll all is well, give me a break, and im a jericho fan but to say all is well it was nothing is not true, you hypocrites


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

What a bunch of sensitive wimps if this is truly why he was suspended


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



lewisvee said:


> What a bunch of sensitive wimps if this is truly why he was suspended


*It's a smart business decision. WWE did the right thing.*


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

I don't think there was any decision to make quite honestly. It's either suspend Jericho or never go back to Brazil. Easy choice, really.


----------



## Subject XII (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



lewisvee said:


> What a bunch of sensitive wimps if this is truly why he was suspended


/agree


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

That's all he did,lol.I mean he didn't wipe his butt with it, or spit on it, just stomp on it, if that was the case, the Iron Sheik would of been suspended every week.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Jericho should be smarter than this-You don't go around boot the flags of the country you performing in. 
I'm sure he didn't know desecrating the flag of Brazil was such as serious offense-but it shouldn't even have to come to that.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

I guess this will be a 30 day suspension for Jericho.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



The Hardcore Show said:


> I guess this will be a 30 day suspension for Jericho.


That's him done with WWE for a while.

I think he was leaving after NWO.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



The-Rock-Says said:


> That's him done with WWE for a while.
> 
> I think he was leaving after NWO.


He was scheduled to work with WWE through Summerslam leave for a month and return in October I believe.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Jinn DMZ said:


> Jericho's king of the world.
> 
> He can kick any flag he pleases.


LOL, I legit laughed.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Katniss said:


> *It's a smart business decision. WWE did the right thing.*


No they didn't... they caved to idiocy and political correctness gone mad. At the most, and this is pushing it, they should have said "Sorry, didn't mean to offend your law enforcement but it isn't a punishable offense" and moved on. Being PC doesn't really help anyone.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Well this suspension is stupid as hell. This is another prime example of being way too sensitive.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

I wouldn't mind this be the end of his feud with Orton. Finally Jericho made him his bitch. So be it! when returns put him on another feud.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

If you don't want someone kicking your country's flag, don't throw it at him.

/thread


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Jericho being Jericho lol.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

:lmao

This is hilarious. They had Michael Cole KNIGHTED ffs by a fake Queen, Jericho kicks a flag...OMFG!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Kabraxal said:


> No they didn't... they caved to idiocy and political correctness gone mad. At the most, and this is pushing it, they should have said "Sorry, didn't mean to offend your law enforcement but it isn't a punishable offense" and moved on. Being PC doesn't really help anyone.


*Being PC when you're running a business absolutely helps. Especially when you're running a business like WWE where you don't need any negative publicity. WWE wants to be welcome in Brazil so they did the correct thing.*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Kabraxal said:


> No they didn't... they caved to idiocy and political correctness gone mad. At the most, and this is pushing it, they should have said "Sorry, didn't mean to offend your law enforcement but it isn't a punishable offense" and moved on. Being PC doesn't really help anyone.


They were in another country and have to abide by those rules. How dense are you?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

If Chael Sonnen ever joined the WWE, he should form a tag team with Jericho called "F*** Brazil".


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

I can't believe how Jericho's actions are considered to be worse than what JBL did in Germany. So imbecile.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> They were in another country and have to abide by those rules. How dense are you?


It was a spur of the moment event in fucking character. If the authorities have a problem with that, that is more telling about the shit people in power than anything about the WWE. They deserve a stone cold salute and to be told to fuck off quite frankly.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Kabraxal said:


> It was a spur of the moment event in fucking character. If the authorities have a problem with that, that is more telling about the shit people in power than anything about the WWE. They deserve a stone cold salute and to be told to fuck off quite frankly.


They're in another country and if they want to continue doing business in that country then it's best to respect that country's culture. It's common sense. Stop acting like a keyboard warrior.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> They're in another country and if they want to continue doing business in that country then it's best to respect that country's culture. It's common sense. Stop acting like a keyboard warrior.


I respect a country's culture only so far.. and I was born outside the US and have lived all over. So yeah... I think I can safely tout myself as more than a keyboard warrior. I have not patience for stupidity and I'd gladly tell those lawmakers to fuck off in Brazil just as much as I tell them in the US to fuck off when they make a stupid law.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Kabraxal said:


> I respect a country's culture only so far.. and I was born outside the US and have lived all over. So yeah... I think I can safely tout myself as more than a keyboard warrior. I have not patience for stupidity and I'd gladly tell those lawmakers to fuck off in Brazil just as much as I tell them in the US to fuck off when they make a stupid law.


Agreed


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Pretty silly when you take the actions into account. I'd expect something more along the lines of a fine, but whatever. Doubt Jericho really gives a shit. Looks like another Orton feud is gonna have to be changed though.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

He's been boring as fuck since his return, hopefully when he comes back it will give him a bit of an edge


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



morris3333 said:


> Chris Jericho is off the no way way ppv and Orton is like to get add to the world title match at no way out.


He was 'apparently' according to reports due to work some dates with Fozzy soon anyway. I would be suprised if he didn't work NWO, i would guess Orton would be thrown into the WHC match in a 3-way if that were the case. It is convenient the dates match up with a suspension writing him out to go away temp. until he returns again...we'll see....

While reports are that Chris Jericho will be finishing up with WWE soon, advertising indicates that he will be with the company through August's SummerSlam pay-per-view.

Jericho is currently advertised for RAW live events through the RAW Supershow on June 4th. He will then hit the road with Fozzy in the UK from June 6-10th and will host the Metal Hammer Golden Gods Awards in London on June 11th.

Based on advertising, Jericho will return to work with WWE on June 15th. He is advertised for WWE events from then through SummerSlam on August 19th - including No Way Out on June 17th and Money in the Bank on July 15th.

Jericho and Fozzy will participate in the Rockstar Uproar Tour from August 15th through September 30th. WWE is not advertising Jericho for any events after SummerSlam until October. He is also advertised for WWE's overseas tour in late October.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Only would have been more hilarious of Jericho refused to apologize and was arrested during his match.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

ow thinking about it Iron Sheik would be suspended every week lol.


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Smells like a work so he can do shit with his sucky band Fozzy. All the fictional crap happens in Brazil. Buddy Rogers title "win", and Pat Patterson's IC title "win" both were claimed to happen in Brazil.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

LOL! Jericho FTW.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Brazilians need to calm down and get their panties out of their arseholes. Its only a show, calm down!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

I found video


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

I'm beginning to think this is a stroyline and not a real suspension for his actions.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Slammed said:


> I'm beginning to think this is a stroyline and not a real suspension for his actions.


Awesome.


----------



## thepogotribe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



GCA-FF said:


> I found video



His sarcasm in his apology was so obvious haha


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Slammed said:


> I'm beginning to think this is a stroyline and not a real suspension for his actions.


lol wat?


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Slammed said:


> I'm beginning to think this is a stroyline and not a real suspension for his actions.


They would have Orton beat the shit of Jericho on TV, not do this


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Jericho's done with this company.


----------



## RadioInfluence (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Sadly you can't know every single law of every single country, and he made a mistake. The real Chris Jericho is very nice, but he was acting like the HEEL Chris Jericho. He did something that has been done before (anti-americans, HBK Canadian Flag, etc.) The cops were very understanding that he did not know the laws of the country, and he apologized for his actions. Case closed


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Jobberwacky said:


> He was 'apparently' according to reports due to work some dates with Fozzy soon anyway. I would be suprised if he didn't work NWO, i would guess Orton would be thrown into the WHC match in a 3-way if that were the case. It is convenient the dates match up with a suspension writing him out to go away temp. until he returns again...we'll see....
> 
> While reports are that Chris Jericho will be finishing up with WWE soon, advertising indicates that he will be with the company through August's SummerSlam pay-per-view.
> 
> ...


WWE has announced that Chris Jericho's suspension will last for 30 days, which would mean he won't appear at the No Way Out PPV unless they make an exception. 

from : http://pwinsider.com/article/68766/chris-jericho-suspension-update.html?p=1


----------



## zerao (May 19, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

I'm from Brazil and I gotta say thay I'm not offended at all by Jericho action, and I'm sure that the other fans attending the show weren't also.

But it's a law, I dont agree with it, but there's nothing I cant do.

Vince probably just suspended him to not look bad here on Brazil, as WWE want to start doing more house-shows here and thus making more money

I'm sure he wil be suspended until next RAW


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Chris Jericho will not be on raw for the next 30 day.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Fuck PG!!


----------



## RadioInfluence (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



The Absolute said:


> Fuck PG!!


I really don't think it's a "PG" thing as much as you know... it being ILLEGAL as to what he did...


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



#Mark said:


> Jericho's done with this company.


Sadly I agree. Only a damn fool would pull a stunt like that outside of a country that isn't in North America, Europe, Australia or New Zealand. 

People take their nationalism pretty seriously. Didn't Finlay get fired because Miz interrupted the national anthem?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Jericho suspended for 30 days that is bullshit he should be suspended permantely and then fired when his contract has expired he doesnt deserve to be in WWE after causing an offence


----------



## badassbr (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

had to remove the videos...

I received a email of Copyright Infringement
"as a result of a third-party notification from World Wrestling Entertainment, Inc. claiming that this material is infringing"

=(


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



morris3333 said:


> WWE has announced that Chris Jericho's suspension will last for 30 days, which would mean he won't appear at the No Way Out PPV unless they make an exception.
> 
> from : http://pwinsider.com/article/68766/chris-jericho-suspension-update.html?p=1


Fuck, incredibly unlikely, almost definitely he won't be there then, shame. Well, at least he isn't losing at PPV again. And it writes him out nicely to go and do his thing with Fozzy.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Jericho suspended for 30 days that is bullshit he should be suspended permantely and then fired when his contract has expired he doesnt deserve to be in WWE after causing an offence


oh...my. That's precious.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

So what did he exactly do to the flag?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Jericho suspended for 30 days that is bullshit he should be suspended permantely and then fired when his contract has expired he doesnt deserve to be in WWE after causing an offence


If anything he should get a fine, come on this isn't that bad a deal as it could be.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Silent Alarm said:


> So what did he exactly do to the flag?


He rolled that sumbitch sideways and stuck his size 11 boot straight up it's candy ass!


----------



## Carlito1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

this is such bullshit. people get way to worked up about a flag. if i was at a show and they disrespected my countries flag i wouldnt be offended especially at a wrestling show where hes clearly playing a role as a villain. 

As for the WWE it has become, like most things these days, overly sensitive and desperate to be politically correct and trying so hard not to step on anyone's toes and of course they have to do certain things to appease their sponsors who are also politically correct, bland, faceless corporations trying desperately to not lose any segment of there market.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Reaction like this is why we can't have entertaining shows.


----------



## illmat (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Wow, I am honestly shocked by all of this. Was he leaving anyways to do a tour? This might be a cover up.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



The Absolute said:


> Fuck PG!!


This incident has nothing to do with PG. Brazil is a very patriotic country and disrespecting the Brazilian flag within the country is a federal offence. Jericho is lucky that he's getting off with a 30 day suspension, because his punishment could have been 6 month to a year in a Brazilian jail.



Priceless Blaze said:


> If anything he should get a fine, come on this isn't that bad a deal as it could be.


The man committed a federal crime in a different country, a fine will be too much of a slap on the risk for him.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



*Eternity* said:


> This incident has nothing to do with PG. Brazil is a very patriotic country and disrespecting the Brazilian flag within the country is a federal offence. Jericho is lucky that he's getting off with a 30 day suspension, because his punishment could have been 6 month to a year in a Brazilian jail.
> 
> 
> 
> The man committed a federal crime in a different country, a fine will be too much of a slap on the risk for him.


Don't respect that law at all... no fine, no suspension... the WWE should have just said "sorry we offended some of the pricks in the government" and just let Jericho be.

If it's a work... well, it's a poor one because it doesn't reflect to well on the WWE. This isn't a punishable offense no matter what stupid law Brazil has. Hopefully they get back to the states and thumb their noses and bring him back quickly.


----------



## John_Sheena22 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Imagine if WWE went to Saudi Arabia and Jericho did this.....


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Brazil all mad about a flag.. WWE should never bother going there.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Kabraxal said:


> Don't respect that law at all... no fine, no suspension... the WWE should have just said "sorry we offended some of the pricks in the government" and just let Jericho be.
> 
> If it's a work... well, it's a poor one because it doesn't reflect to well on the WWE. This isn't a punishable offense no matter what stupid law Brazil has. Hopefully they get back to the states and thumb their noses and bring him back quickly.


WWE just said he's gone for 30 days so they are not going to do that.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

That's freaking stupid, its a freaking FLAG. I can't believe they actually went to arrest him after this stunt, what a bunch of stupidity.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



John_Sheena22 said:


> Imagine if WWE went to Saudi Arabia and Jericho did this.....


Probably why the only reason they went there was for the troops... too many idiotic laws in those regions to even bother, not even getting to the fact of how they treat women over there.

Cultural respect only goes so far. Some practices are just stupid and some are downright wrong. It's even worse when you look at the WWE and realise it's all a damn work to entertain and these idiots still want to arrest them. PC run amok... this is our wonderful world.


----------



## RjA323 (May 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Bad Jericho!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Incredibly stupid...I can understand the decision - "smart business move", "publicly traded company" blah blah blah but c'mon he's a HEEL...that's what heels do. There was no malice or no ill intent.


----------



## SAMOA (May 7, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Chris Jericho has been in the wrestling industry for decades, He has provided endless entertainment to us the viewers, has worked his bollocks off for years on end away from his family and on the road 24/7, broke bones for the company he represents, and is one of the WWE's longest serving and most respected and loyal employee's, so what do Vince and the top boys do when he makes a "Spur of the moment" in character mistake that is obviously in no way intended to cause mass dis-respect or offend people to the point they feel in neccessary to have him arrested, They fucking suspend the bloke for 30 days and make him look a complete and utter prick, It would of been so refreshing to have seen them stand by Jericho, apologise for any offence caused and just moved on from the incident instead of letting it blow up, I genuinley hope that Y2J fucks off, and when Vince is on the blower begging him to come back for the 37th time because everyone is bored of the same old shite, he tells him where to go.

WWE should of stood by there employee here and acknowledged that it was a simple error, It interests me as to what some of the other superstars feel about this incident.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Kabraxal said:


> Probably why the only reason they went there was for the troops...* too many idiotic laws in those regions to even bother, not even getting to the fact of how they treat women over there.
> 
> Cultural respect only goes so far. Some practices are just stupid and some are downright wrong. It's even worse when you look at the WWE and realise it's all a damn work to entertain and these idiots still want to arrest them. PC run amok... this is our wonderful world*.


This. Whether or not this is a "work"(which it doesnt seem like it is), this shit is completely stupid. WWE are pussies. Stand by a guy who just put over your WWE champion, and always did what's good for business. Don't suspend him just to make it look good for fucking Brazil. Brazil got kids starving, murders, favelas, and they want to ARREST Jericho for kicking a flag as a HEEL at a WRESTLING SHOW? SMH


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



blazegod99 said:


> This. Whether or not this is a "work"(which it doesnt seem like it is), this shit is completely stupid. WWE are pussies. Stand by a guy who just put over your WWE champion, and always did what's good for business. Don't suspend him just to make it look good for fucking Brazil. Brazil got kids starving, murders, favelas, and they want to ARREST Jericho for kicking a flag as a HEEL at a WRESTLING SHOW? SMH


Jericho broke a law, WWE did the right thing by suspending him. And I'm a Jericho fan saying this.


----------



## SAMOA (May 7, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Firallon said:


> Jericho broke a law, WWE did the right thing by suspending him. And I'm a Jericho fan saying this.


Jerico clearly didnt realise he was breaking "the law", WWE did not do the right thing by suspending him. And im a Jericho fan saying this.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Firallon said:


> *Jericho broke a law*, WWE did the right thing by suspending him. And I'm a Jericho fan saying this.


SMH at this. Really? Of course, technically, he "broke a law". Just like those Brazilian Favelas and crime lords break laws everyday. Just like tourists break laws everyday when they go to Brazil. Hell Brazil is infested with AIDS, Trannies, etc and wants to get righteous over a WRESTLER during a KAYFABE match KICKING THE FLAG after HIS OPPONENT held it up LIKE A SYMBOL OF GREATNESS. Jericho was going for heat. WWE has to stand by him and just let Brazil know that it was a simple error.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



blazegod99 said:


> SMH at this. Really? Of course, technically, he "broke a law". Just like those Brazilian Favelas and crime lords break laws everyday. Just like tourists break laws everyday when they go to Brazil. Hell Brazil is infested with AIDS, Trannies, etc and wants to get righteous over a WRESTLER during a KAYFABE match KICKING THE FLAG after HIS OPPONENT held it up LIKE A SYMBOL OF GREATNESS. Jericho was going for heat. WWE has to stand by him and just let Brazil know that it was a simple error.


Get back to us when you've got your own company and PR department to run, not to mention a financial stake in future business with a country that one of your performers rightly pissed off. Stop being so fucking ignorant. This is the real world. Yeah, this was nothing major by Jericho but he did something that offended potential clients and therefore has to pay the price. He knows that and he'll get over it.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Starbuck said:


> Get back to us when you've got your own company and PR department to run, not to mention a financial stake in future business with a country that one of your performers rightly pissed off. Stop being so fucking ignorant. This is the real world. Yeah, this was nothing major by Jericho but he did something that offended potential clients and therefore has to pay the price. He knows that and he'll get over it.


Was just about to type something exactly like this. I don't think people saying stuff like that really understand how business works.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



SAMOA said:


> Jerico clearly didnt realise he was breaking "the law", WWE did not do the right thing by suspending him. And im a Jericho fan saying this.


Why did you put law in quotes? It's a legit law. "I didn't know doing x would break law y" isn't a valid excuse lmao


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Sounds to me like WWE is trying to push Jericho out the door. I'm sure he'll apologize for this and continue through his contract before retiring.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Sounds to me like WWE is trying to push Jericho out the door. I'm sure he'll apologize for this and continue through his contract before retiring.


If they wanted to push him out the door they wouldn't have taken him back in the first place lol. Besides, you don't have to push somebody who always has one foot already out the door anyways. It was a minor incident that pissed people off and he's taking a hit for it. There is no big conspiracy from WWE to get at Jericho, Jericho isn't some ingrate or any of that shit. He fucked up and WWE were forced to make him pay for it, end of story.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Only Jericho could put a whole country over.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Sounds to me like WWE is trying to push Jericho out the door. I'm sure he'll apologize for this and continue through his contract before retiring.


*Why would they want to do that? Jericho came back and is putting people over... why would they push someone like that out the door? Makes no sense.*


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Starbuck said:


> Get back to us when you've got your own company and PR department to run, not to mention a financial stake in future business with a country that one of your performers rightly pissed off. Stop being so fucking ignorant. This is the real world. Yeah, this was nothing major by Jericho but he did something that offended potential clients and therefore has to pay the price. He knows that and he'll get over it.


You guys are fucking idiots. I actually run my own business, of course not on the WWE's level. This is a company that makes mockeries, uses racism, was built off the Attitude Era.... Of course in the grand scheme of the "business", it's a bad thing. That's the problem. It was entertainment. Everything that WWE does is entertainment. You are so fucking oblivious to the "Real World" that people believe that this shit is justified. An apology? Eh. Considering the country's laws, poverty, etc... which is a part of the REAL world, I dont advocate it, but I'm not mad at that. Jericho apologizing to the FUCKING LIVE crowd and being threatened for something he wasn't aware of in the first place? That's more than enough. He was entertaining. That's all it is. Entertainment. WWE and the PR department of course took drastic measures, and once again, I get it, considering that WWE is a publicly traded company now, has such weak ass sponsers, and moonlights with no attitude/balls nowadays. That's the whole point. You fucking politically correct morons are quick to defend WWE for every pussy ass decision they make, but complain about the show lacking attitude and intensity... SMH. 

I for one, don't think Jericho was wrong per se. He made a simple mistake that wasn't that serious anyway(dont feel like delving into this for obvious reasons) and he apologized and got threatened with arrest. Thats enough.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Creme De La Creme said:


> Was just about to type something exactly like this. I don't think people saying stuff like that really understand how business works.


I understand how the corporate business works. I do. It's one of the most retarded structures of all time. It's completely politically correct. Since when the hell has WWE been politically correct outside of the PG Era and the 80s(which both have a lot of politically incorrectness in essence actually)


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Creme De La Creme said:


> Was just about to type something exactly like this. I don't think people saying stuff like that really understand how business works.


So they have to bow and bend to every stupid person that can get offended? The WWE used to throw the middle finger up to anyone that bitched about an angle AND STILL MADE A TON OF MONEY. But now they bend over and let these PC groups fuck them all day long. Sad state of affairs if you ask me.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



blazegod99 said:


> You guys are fucking idiots. I actually run my own business, of course not on the WWE's level. This is a company that makes mockeries, uses racism, was built off the Attitude Era.... Of course in the grand scheme of the "business", it's a bad thing. That's the problem. It was entertainment. Everything that WWE does is entertainment. You are so fucking oblivious to the "Real World" that people believe that this shit is justified. An apology? Eh. Considering the country's laws, poverty, etc... which is a part of the REAL world, I dont advocate it, but I'm not mad at that. Jericho apologizing to the FUCKING LIVE crowd and being threatened for something he wasn't aware of in the first place? That's more than enough. He was entertaining. That's all it is. Entertainment. WWE and the PR department of course took drastic measures, and once again, I get it, considering that WWE is a publicly traded company now, has such weak ass sponsers, and moonlights with no attitude/balls nowadays. That's the whole point. You fucking politically correct morons are quick to defend WWE for every pussy ass decision they make, but complain about the show lacking attitude and intensity... SMH.
> 
> I for one, don't think Jericho was wrong per se. He made a simple mistake that wasn't that serious anyway(dont feel like delving into this for obvious reasons) and he apologized and got threatened with arrest. Thats enough.


If you run your own business then quite frankly you should know better. I'm not even talking about the act itself. It could have been anything. The simple fact is that his actions pissed the wrong people off and he had to take the hit for it. That's it. Give him a free pass and they could lose all the business opportunities available in Brazil. The world is PC. Agree or disagree, it doesn't matter. That's the way it is and businesses have to act accordingly. How dare somebody defend WWE when common sense and logical business practice dictates that they were completely in the right with what they did.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Starbuck said:


> If you run your own business then quite frankly you should know better. I'm not even talking about the act itself. It could have been anything. The simple fact is that his actions pissed the wrong people off and he had to take the hit for it. That's it. Give him a free pass and they could lose all the business opportunities available in Brazil. The world is PC. Agree or disagree, it doesn't matter. That's the way it is and businesses have to act accordingly. How dare somebody defend WWE when common sense and logical business practice dictates that they were completely in the right with what they did.


Bullshit they were... you suspended him for offending someone at a house show? I don't care what you fucking argue, it isn't right. It's bullshit. 

There is no defending the suspension, sorry but it's true. If they wanted to smooth thiongs over the "right" way then simply offer an apology... but now not only did they suspend someone for doing they're job but they also cheat any paying fans that expected to see him soon for this bullshit.

Yeah... great business. I'd hate to work for people like you.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

I agree with Starbuck's points. The whole situation is stupid, but WWE is a worldwide conglomerate, they have to play ball for the sake of their stockholders.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Holy shit, haven't been on here all day and just read the news. Wow, sucks for Jericho, but WWE did the right thing here. Don't really agree with it or particularly like it, but I can see why WWE did it.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Starbuck said:


> If you run your own business then quite frankly you should know better. I'm not even talking about the act itself. It could have been anything. The simple fact is that his actions pissed the wrong people off and he had to take the hit for it. That's it. Give him a free pass and they could lose all the business opportunities available in Brazil. The world is PC. Agree or disagree, it doesn't matter. That's the way it is and businesses have to act accordingly. How dare somebody defend WWE when common sense and logical business practice dictates that they were completely in the right with what they did.


See, this is the thing. Corporate business is so white-washed that it puts limits on what you can do, etc.... But like I said, I get the point of why WWE did it, but then I don't. It makes Jericho look like an idiot for trying to entertain. You know, Piper has done some really disrespectful shit too and he never got this type of heat. Suspension is a bit much IMO, but I get it. I just think they could've fined him even and had him apologize. It's just the equivalent of FCC taking TV shows off the air for something similar.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

This is so stupid. Wrestling is fake, the characters and situations are made up, who gives a shit if a bad guy did something to the flag?

IT'S FAKE! IT'S A SHOW! FOR ENTERTAINMENT!

Quit your fucking whining.

It'd be like people criticizing George Clooney for wiping his ass with an American flag during a movie or a play.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Jericho and Chael Sonnen to team up against Brazil!


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Clearly not a suspendable offense. He made a bad (but hilarious) decision, apologized for it and the crowd clearly forgave him. That should have been the end of it. The WWE made it a bigger deal than it should have been by suspending him 30 days.

Either way I'm sure he could care less since he was going on tour with Fozzy anyway. On the bright side, we don't have to witness the inevitably terrible Orton/Jericho feud.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Some of the blame should go on the WWE. This is information wrestlers should know in advance.

Hey anything flag related is off limits.

I can't blame them for suspending Jericho though.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

That reminds me of the time Shawn Michaels got suspended for humping and picking his nose with the Canadian flag.

Oh, wait. Curse you double standards!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Mojo Stark said:


> That reminds me of the time Shawn Michaels got suspended for humping and picking his nose with the Canadian flag.
> 
> Oh, wait. Curse you double standards!


It's not against the law in Canada to disrespect the flag.

It is in Brazil.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



GillbergReturns said:


> Some of the blame should go on the WWE. This is information wrestlers should know in advance.
> 
> Hey anything flag related is off limits.
> 
> I can't blame them for suspending Jericho though.


They said Jericho chose to do it without telling anyone, so it's all on him. I'm guessing if he had run it by someone, he wouldn't have got suspended, and he probably wouldn't have done it either. Kinda like JBL doing the Nazi high step in Germany, something he chose to do himself.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*



dxbender said:


> @IAmJericho
> 
> Just for the record I love Brazil and wish we could've spent more time here. Beautiful country!
> 
> ...


It is considered a crime there.


It sounds stupid because he was just being a heel and was doing it for show (WWE claims they didn't have that planned and had no idea he was going to do it....K VINCE) but, yeah, he had a choice of either going to jail or saying sorry.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



The-Rock-Says said:


> It's not against the law in Canada to disrespect the flag.
> 
> It is in Brazil.


The cops let him off with an apology, that should have been the end of it. The WWE didn't help anything by suspending him, all it did was make it a bigger deal than it otherwise would've been.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Its no big deal, They probably discussed other options with jericho thoroughly before suspending him. Jericho probably agreed to that.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

Jericho Apologizes


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

LOL. I was super pissed at first when I read it then I realized this is Chris Jericho and with the recent shoot style promos and angles they have done this is 100% a work. I would be shocked if it wasn't. People have talked so long now how Jericho is going to be leaving. This was a new creative way for him to be written off TV while he focuses on Fozzy. 

Don't believe it.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*



Catalanotto said:


> It is considered a crime there.
> 
> 
> It sounds stupid because he was just being a heel and was doing it for show (WWE claims they didn't have that planned and had no idea he was going to do it....K VINCE) but, yeah, he had a choice of either going to jail or saying sorry.


Sounds like the Rumble in '08 lol.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Upgrayedd said:


> LOL. I was super pissed at first when I read it then I realized this is Chris Jericho and with the recent shoot style promos and angles they have done this is 100% a work. I would be shocked if it wasn't. People have talked so long now how Jericho is going to be leaving. This was a new creative way for him to be written off TV while he focuses on Fozzy.
> 
> Don't believe it.




If it was a work he wouldn't have apologised.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

I can't really blame the WWE for suspending Jericho, they were caught between a rock and a hard place. I also disagree with JBL and Lance Storm's assertions that times have changed, its not that times have changed, its that this incident *happened in Brazil*. Had this happened 10 or 20 years ago the result would be most likely the same.

The worst thing about this entire situation are the possible restrictions on what talent may ad-lip into a match as a result of this incident.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Jericho in Trouble in Brazil*



Jumpluff said:


> Sounds like the Rumble in '08 lol.


I'm a tad confused here, what do you mean? :$


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



GillbergReturns said:


> *Some of the blame should go on the WWE.* This is information wrestlers should know in advance.
> 
> Hey anything flag related is off limits.
> 
> I can't blame them for suspending Jericho though.


All of it should go on the WWE, the only exception to this is if the talent were told in advance to stay away from heeling it up on the national flag at the event(s) on this tour - in which case Jericho taking the heat and being suspended is acceptable punishment.


----------



## AxeBomber (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*

LOL, nationalistic Brazilian goons. Honestly, it's a flag, not a person.

Too many nationalistic idiots in this world, who get their panties in a bunch about somebody "disrespecting" their country. Stupid shit like blind loyalty to your nation is how you end up conned into a dictatorship by people who use your irrational, moronic beliefs against you.

If you want to be a free country, you have to be able to mock your country.

Sad...


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



Upgrayedd said:


> LOL. I was super pissed at first when I read it then I realized this is Chris Jericho and with the recent shoot style promos and angles they have done this is 100% a work. I would be shocked if it wasn't. People have talked so long now how Jericho is going to be leaving. This was a new creative way for him to be written off TV while he focuses on Fozzy.
> 
> Don't believe it.


He was only going to miss about 2 weeks of TV as Fozzy is only playing 5 shows this month. He planed on leaving after Summerslam & not coming back until October when the big tour Fozzy is on began.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I really don't like the double standards WWE has for some of these guys.

It's okay for HBK to rub the Canadian flab on his ass and stuff it up his nose (not necessarily in that order).

But then when Miz is told to interrupt the American national anthem, nope! Finlay gets scapegoated and fired.

R-Truth gets the go-ahead to spit or something on the Mexican flag, nothing comes of it.

But then Jericho kicks around the Brazil flag and he gets a suspension.

I understand it is apparently against the law over there and obviously he lucked out if jail time was an option, but still a suspension over what he was most likely told to do from the back? And even if he did it on a whim... he apologized, and apparently that was enough for the authorities. That should've been the end of it, in my opinion.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

dan the marino said:


> I really don't like the double standards WWE has for some of these guys.
> 
> It's okay for HBK to rub the Canadian flab on his ass and stuff it up his nose (not necessarily in that order).
> 
> ...


It's all PR I think. What someone does really doesn't matter, what matters is who they make angry.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cage-Taylor Phitz said:


> It's all PR I think. What someone does really doesn't matter, what matters is who they make angry.


I'd imagine that's it, yeah. I understand why, but still it's a bit of a cruddy move.

Assuming this isn't a work to get him away for a few weeks and back with Fozzy like someone suggested, but I don't really think they'd go to such an elaborate extreme to write him out.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

ColeStar said:


> Brazil is far from 'insignificant.' Besides, the USA is more concerned about its flag than any other nation on Earth. I highly doubt you deem the United States to be 'insignificant.'
> 
> Don't understand the people on here finding this so laudable and hilarious. There is nothing creative or intelligent about what he did. Stamping on the flag is hardly the epitome of humor and wit. It's simply idiotic.
> 
> No one on the WWE roster would dare ever do that to the US flag, whether in the US or another nation. Therefore they should afford other national flags the same respect they do the Stars and Stripes.


*Vince would never allow U.S flag to be be put in bad light and yet Canadian ones are just fine. 

Just despicable:no:. Enough with the cheap heat though. There is just no need for it anymore. I believe heels need to come up with more insulting ways to insult the crowd (I like the way Sandow does it).

Well normally I say he was just a heel doing his job but talent should allows look up what's legal and not before they do it. Especially when it comes to nationality issues like these. 

Also when you get fired over small issues (like DB choking Justin Roberts and such) at times it's just better to be on the safe side. Also I believe Vince needs to have a talk about this with all veteran stars.*




kokepepsi said:


> WOW
> WWE gives zero fucks about Jericho if they suspend him like this.
> 
> Punk is gonna get punished as well would be my guess.
> ...


*Punk won't get punished. I doubt it was his idea for that flag to be trashed. 

And even if let say it was his idea he would never admit it. 

And even if he did do that he would not get punished don't worry. *



Therapy said:


> Shouldn't be a surprise. WWE has an uncanny skill of revisionist history and having the ability to stick their fingers in their ears and go "LA LA LA CAN"T HEAR YOU LA LA LA". It's hilarious reading their "Stand Up For WWE" letters and then watch Vince make out with Trish Stratus in front of Linda when she was in comatose state sitting in a wheel chair.


*LOL gotta love WWE at times. Always re-writting their own history. 

One day we go around the school yard drink beer& raise hell and the other times we just learn that bullying people in the school yard is not ok. 
*


Omega_VIK said:


> Well, I think the punishment is a little too severe. It should have been 30 days suspension at most.


*He did get 30 day suspension. But to be honest he should not get suspended at all since now we will miss Y2J/Orton. Sad deal really. I really wanted him to see talk on the mic. 
*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Jericho suspended for 30 days over this is LOL. Shouldn't have been suspended at all. Just don't bring Jericho next time y'all go to BRAZIL.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

30 days is a little harsh if you ask me. But I can't wait to read about this in Jericho's next book!


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

30 days? Oh great. WWE is lacking interesting stars as it is. No Jericho just playing sucks.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Seems a little odd that Jericho would start a major angle with Orton on RAW then not appear on Smackdown to progress the story, then get put on the shelf for a month. Orton completely disregarded Jericho's attack on SD! this whole situation seems a odd, not saying it's a work. But something is fishy.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

#Mark said:


> Seems a little odd that Jericho would start a major angle with Orton on RAW then not appear on Smackdown to progress the story, then get put on the shelf for a month. Orton completely disregarded Jericho's attack on SD! this whole situation seems a odd, not saying it's a work. But something is fishy.


He wouldn't have been at the SD! taping because he was in Brazil?


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao I can't believe how many of you think this makes Jericho great as a heel, if he were as great of a heel as some of you make him seem, he would've gone out in cuffs. Nope, he tucked his tail between his legs and apologized.

Face it, Brazil out trolled Jeritroll. They humbled his ass.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

This kind of shit annoys me, not only in wrestling, but in all aspects of life these days. Some people are far too over-sensitive. Who gives a toss what Jericho did. He's playing a fucking character, attempting to do his job by getting heat. He could have wiped his ass with the flag and I wouldn't have a problem with it, even if I was Brazilian.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

floyd2386 said:


> :lmao I can't believe how many of you think this makes Jericho great as a heel, if he were as great of a heel as some of you make him seem, he would've gone out in cuffs. Nope, he tucked his tail between his legs and apologized.
> 
> Face it, Brazil out trolled Jeritroll. They humbled his ass.


:lol If you say so.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Would've been pretty awesome if he'd apologised and then done it again :lmao.


----------



## ahmedjericho (Apr 27, 2004)

wow thats stupid 
Suspended ?? really ?? for that ??


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I never understand how people can take a piece of fabric so seriously


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I wonder if the same would happen if Cena did this. I would LOVE to see that.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

floyd2386 said:


> Nope, he tucked his tail between his legs and apologized.





floyd2386 said:


> Jeritroll


if you think his "apology" wasnt sarcastic, i feel sorry for you


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

I just feel sorry for the fans that booked to see a house show and is now not going to see one of the main attractions from the show. Fans that are going to see the show are tweeting him about whether they'll get to see him later on in the tour.. To which he obviously replies they won't. 

Such a shame fans are taken away the privilege to see what could have been one of their favourite superstars over something so ridiculous.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyone think there is an OTHER reason he was suspended specifically for 30 days?


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

I hope they sort this out soon as i'm off to watch the UK tour in November and was hoping he'd be back from touring with his band by then :/


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

That's not new, we've seen it happen many times before! But people finding it offensive was kinda foolish. Its entertainment!

I hope Y2J will be done with those Fozzy concerts by the time his suspension gets over.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

It's a fucking flag. How can they get that mad about a piece of fabric?


----------



## Quentin Zagar (May 5, 2005)

Sounds to me like the brazil guys are a bunch of whiny bitches, don't see what the hell big deal is over this,


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

It's sad none of you children these days have any pride whatsoever. Further more it's not what the flag itself is physically made of, it's what it represents

By the sounds of the fans in those videos, they really didn't seem pissed off.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Werb-Jericho said:


> I hope they sort this out soon as i'm off to watch the UK tour in November and was hoping he'd be back from touring with his band by then :/


uh...30 days from now isnt fucking november


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

It wouldnt suprise me if Jericho has failed a wellness test as well as this incident and thats why hes gone for 30 days


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

floyd2386 said:


> It's sad none of you children these days have any pride whatsoever. Further more it's not what the flag itself is physically made of, it's what it represents
> 
> By the sounds of the fans in those videos, they really didn't seem pissed off.



If by 'pride' you mean getting angry over burning fabric, then that sounds like a good thing to me.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Could this be a work? I'm sure he would have have to been given the green light to do such a thing. Maybe they just want to write him off TV for a while.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

sharkboy22 said:


> Could this be a work? I'm sure he would have have to been given the green light to do such a thing. Maybe they just want to write him off TV for a while.


No he was at most going to miss 1 or 2 Raws this month because Fozzy is playing a few UK rock festivals. He is planning on staying with WWE through Summerslam then going out with Fozzy again on a US tour through October before returning to WWE.


----------



## Lee493 (Jan 3, 2012)

It's a work. He has shows with Fozzy coming up. I'm seeing them in a couple of weeks


----------



## SAMOA (May 7, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



RKeithO said:


> Why did you put law in quotes? It's a legit law. "I didn't know doing x would break law y" isn't a valid excuse lmao


Below is a list of legit laws I have copy and pasted just for "fun" from the daily telegraphs top 10 list of stupid foreign laws. Now lets picture the seen, WWE superstars are on a tour of Italy, first house show of the tour and Santino is going up against Y2J and halfway through the match somebody in the crowd is offended that Y2J isnt smiling (Look at number 8) authorities arent impressed that he isnt smiling and demand an apologoy, resulting in a 30 day suspension. Now im not dis-puting that kicking the Brazil flag isnt a legit law, But the point im trying to make is that there has to be a certain level of common sense and realise that WWE performers are trying to entertain (hence why wwf is no longer world wrestling federation and is now world wrestling entertainment ) Think people need to jump off the PC Brigade and realise that there are FAR worst atrocities in this world, i.e rape, bullying, murder etc etc

1. In Ohio, it is illegal to get a fish drunk 
2. In Indonesia, the penalty for masturbation is decapitation 
3. In Bahrain, a male doctor can only examine the genitals of a woman in the reflection of a mirror 
4. In Switzerland, a man may not relieve himself standing up after 10pm 
5. In Alabama, it is illegal to be blindfolded while driving a vehicle
6. In Florida, unmarried women who parachute on a Sunday could be jailed
7. In Vermont, women must obtain written permission from their husbands to wear false teeth
8. In Milan, it is a legal requirement to smile at all times, except funerals or hospital visits 
9. In Japan, there is no age of consent
10. In France, it is illegal to name a pig Napoleon


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Lee493 said:


> It's a work. He has shows with Fozzy coming up. I'm seeing them in a couple of weeks


Are you joking?

What Jericho did is a crime, and WWE had to do something about it in a PR sense


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

CC91 said:


> Are you joking?
> 
> What Jericho did is a crime, and WWE had to do something about it in a PR sense


You mean WWE had to do something in a *Linda is running for office* sense. If she wasn't running they would have "fined" Jericho and that would have been the end of it.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Incoming Jericho face turn with Raw audience chanting Y2J Y2J in his absence as support for this bs.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> No he was at most going to miss 1 or 2 Raws this month because Fozzy is playing a few UK rock festivals. He is planning on staying with WWE through Summerslam then going out with Fozzy again on a US tour through October before returning to WWE.


Eh, he was never working SummerSlam. He was going to leave just before it.

He said so himself.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Eh, he was never working SummerSlam. He was going to leave just before it.
> 
> He said so himself.


link?


----------



## Lee493 (Jan 3, 2012)

CC91 said:


> Are you joking?
> 
> What Jericho did is a crime, and WWE had to do something about it in a PR sense


So he just happened to get suspended at the exact time he has shows in Europe? 

I'm not saying they couldn't have done this better but it was done for that reason.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

WWE are not that stupid to risk this kind of bad publicity just for a house show angle that 5% of their fanbase is going to know about...Jericho is just old school and from a better and different era. No big deal.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

LMAO at everyone who thinks this is a work.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Just when you think Chris Jericho is going to take his gut and walk into the sunset, he bitch slaps you into remembering who he is.


----------



## ralphthedog (Jul 18, 2011)

This was not a work, this was Jericho going off script. The WWE had to punish him otherwise he would have been arrested and charged. In Brazil it is against the law to desecrate the flag. In Canada and in the US it is not a crime (yet). HBK did it to get heat, as did Jericho.

Jericho is lucky not to be in jail right now.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Chris Jericho Returns To The United States*
Chris Jericho has returned to the United States following his legit suspension for desecrating the Brazilian flag and tweeted a summation of his week earlier this morning after he landed in Miami:

*"The last five days have been like a really bad video game - "Worst Business Trip Ever!" by Activision."*

Local and national news outlets have picked up the story of Jericho's suspension, including ESPN and Loudwire.com.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> Local and national news outlets have picked up the story of Jericho's suspension, including *ESPN and Loudwire.com*.


ESPN only picks up a wrestling-related story when it portrays the business in a bad light...and who the fuck is loudwire.com?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Good riddance. He's boring as fuck. Go back to being a mid-card comedy heel or piss off.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ralphthedog said:


> This was not a work, this was Jericho going off script. The WWE had to punish him otherwise he would have been arrested and charged. In Brazil it is against the law to desecrate the flag. In Canada and in the US it is not a crime *(yet)*. HBK did it to get heat, as did Jericho.
> 
> Jericho is lucky not to be in jail right now.


And it should never be. There are far more important things to worry about than a random person kicking a flag inside some building.

At the same time, there's probably somebody in the same city getting assaulted so badly that they might never be able to walk again or even breathe anymore. But who cares about that, the police have far bigger things to worry about such as their shitty flag being tossed around or burned.

When I think about it, I should be happy to live in Sweden, over here we can do whatever we feel (apart from the obvious crimes) without some stupid law getting in the way.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

What WWE did was stupid as hell. The man already apologized for it. It's no biggy really. The people of Brazil didn't even really give a fuck about it. I wouldn't mind it if Jinder Mahal burned the American flag.

For those who think that it could be a work, you have to remember that WWE could've easily wrote him off, via doing something to Lauranitis or getting kayfabe injured.


----------



## Klemencas (May 23, 2012)

It might be fake because how many times flags were burned and everything , but now its just not big deal.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Klemencas said:


> It might be fake because how many times flags were burned and everything , but now its just not big deal.


I might be wrong but I think Goldberg did something similar to the French flag and got suspended for it...


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

jericho being jericho


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

WWE did the right thing in this situation, as much as I love Jericho, what he did was a federal crime, and he's lucky his ass didn't get thrown in jail for this. The WWE is a multi-million(should be a billion) dollar company that has a large international presence and WWE wants to continue to expand to other countries, which is a good business move, but having Jericho desecrate the flag of a potential country that you are trying to expand your product in, does not look good on the company as a whole. 

The WWE has tried to stay positive in the public eye ever since the death of Benoit, and seeing how the media, loves to make WWE look bad in every instance, such an incident as this, will bring negative and unwanted attention to the WWE. Whether WWE likes it or not, they have to respect the rules and belief of the country their doing business with, especially when that country is a potential superpower and is a friendly trading partner/ally of the U.S.



Klemencas said:


> It might be fake because how many times flags were burned and everything , but now its just not big deal.


No this is real. Desecrating the Brazilian flag is a federal crime, which is why Jericho was punish. Desecrating the American or Canadian flag is not a crime, which is why, so many wrestlers have do it in the past, without getting punish.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> uh...30 days from now isnt fucking november


oh yeah, just checked my calendar and you're right!!

I meant he might see the end of the 30 days as the time he's starting to tour with Fozzy and think 'Fuck it, i've been treated like shit by WWE so may as well leave for good'. Since i want to see him in November this would be bad for me...Understand?!?


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

:lmao

Pure Heel!


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

This is just stupid and rediculous.

Chris Jericho is an artistical figure performed on a stage by the Artist Chris Irvine. The Freedom of Art should prohibit him from any kind of prosecution. This should be a basic right in every democracy.

JBL didn't have to fear prosecution in Germany, despite displaying the "Hitler-Gruß" being a crime.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Eternity* said:


> No this is real. Desecrating the Brazilian flag is a federal crime


p good use of law enforcement's time and effort...especially in a country where shit like this is going on:

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...lence-against-gays-is-just-getting-worse.html


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Alex Wright said:


> This is just stupid and rediculous.
> 
> Chris Jericho is an artistical figure performed on a stage by the Artist Chris Irvine. The Freedom of Art should prohibit him from any kind of prosecution. This should be a basic right in every democracy.
> 
> JBL didn't have to fear prosecution in Germany, despite displaying the "Hitler-Gruß" being a crime.


lol calling a wrestler an artist :lmao

Even if you want to say he is, he did it in brazil; which doesn't have the same laws as the US


----------



## tommyboy118 (May 28, 2010)

Has anyone pointed out he's in the UK in just under two weeks time.....

Not sure if that's a coincidence or not?


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Hope it's a work, but that does sound like something Jericho would do...


----------



## Watsatroll (Jun 28, 2011)

He would not have been thrown in jail. He apologized and the authorities restarted the event. Any other punishment was totally unnecessary.


----------



## ProHexen (Jan 11, 2012)

Miss you y2j


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Shawn Michaels puts Canadian flag in nose-Canada laughs it off. Yet if Bret Hart put an American flag in his nose, you can bet your ass there would be an entire shitstorm from the US government. Bottom line-Canada can laugh at itself while most of the US is completely full of themselves and are so self righteous.

Ah well, that's Jericho for you. Quite a character.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

The use of the word 'denigrating' in the reports makes it sound so much worse than it actually was when you watch the video. Sounds like defaecating which has an entirely different meaning altogether and would have been a 'truly' villainous act.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Punk came out with the flag before the match right? Started waving it in Jericho's face? I think it was planned, and this 30 day suspension is the scapegoat.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Punk came out with the flag before the match right? Started waving it in Jericho's face? I think it was planned, and this 30 day suspension is the scapegoat.


Flag thrown to Punk by a fan. Punk didn't bring it out.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

will94 said:


> Flag thrown to Punk by a fan. Punk didn't bring it out.


Ah. Never mind


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

The days of getting old fashioned Heel heat are over.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

thats just plain out stupid


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Jericho tweeted he got escorted to the airport by police and flew back to Miami. I hope he learns from this to never disrespect a countrys flag


----------



## schiops (Oct 28, 2006)

I don't believe the 30 day suspension was so much to "punish" Jericho. It was more of a political move that WWE kinda had to do, or risk alienating themselves from and potentially losing fans in the Brazilian market. They kinda had to do something to show the Brazilian government and Brazilian fans that "yes, we are aware what he did was wrong and apologize, and he will be reprimanded for it", so WWE can show the Brazilian fans and Brazilian government, who is responsible for allowing WWE to tun shows their, that they do not tolerate or support Jericho's actions.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

^ Agreed.

^^ Yep. Flags are serious business, no joke.


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

That is pretty stupid. I mean CM Punk was probably booked to win the match anyway, and he would have been there after the match celebrating and waving brazilian flag, right?. But to threaten Jericho with a jail in a wrestling show, where wrestlers pretty much equal actors in movies. If anything WWE officials should be the ones to take the blaim here. Well, I guess its still real to them dammit.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Shawn Michaels puts Canadian flag in nose-Canada laughs it off. Yet if Bret Hart put an American flag in his nose, you can bet your ass there would be an entire shitstorm from the US government. Bottom line-Canada can laugh at itself while most of the US is completely full of themselves and are so self righteous.
> 
> Ah well, that's Jericho for you. Quite a character.


What are you talking about people have done everything in the book to the American flag, no one cared.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Anybody remember when JBL Goosestepped in Germany? 

And how many Canadian Flags are there that have HBK's boogers and semen stains on them? 

This seems like overkill, but I guess WWE felt like they had to do it given the reaction, but it seems very silly.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

KO Bossy said:


> Shawn Michaels puts Canadian flag in nose-Canada laughs it off. Yet if Bret Hart put an American flag in his nose, you can bet your ass there would be an entire shitstorm from the US government. Bottom line-Canada can laugh at itself while most of the US is completely full of themselves and are so self righteous.
> 
> Ah well, that's Jericho for you. Quite a character.


Ummm, SGT. Slaughter was scripted to BURN the US flag, but wouldn't. However he played an Iraqi sympathizer while the U.S. Was at war with Iraq.

Yokozuna laid the American flag over Hacksaw Jim Duggan, and then bonzai dropped him. 

The US flag has been disrespected many times to draw heel heat. Get a clue.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Bullshit they were... you suspended him for offending someone at a house show? I don't care what you fucking argue, it isn't right. It's bullshit.
> 
> There is no defending the suspension, sorry but it's true. If they wanted to smooth thiongs over the "right" way then simply offer an apology... but now not only did they suspend someone for doing they're job but they also cheat any paying fans that expected to see him soon for this bullshit.
> 
> Yeah... great business. I'd hate to work for people like you.


You can not care all you want and claim that what they did wasn't right all you want as well but it doesn't change a thing. They had to respond and they did. I'm not even saying this to be patronizing but honest to God you have horrible business and/or common sense to be talking this nonsense. 

And there's a reason why you'd be working _for_ people like me. It's because people like me have the sense to know that you don't jeopardize relations with a major client (Brazil) so that one of your employees doesn't look silly after he actually did something stupid. You're being butthurt and naive as fuck about this. Grow up please. 



blazegod99 said:


> See, this is the thing. Corporate business is so white-washed that it puts limits on what you can do, etc.... But like I said, I get the point of why WWE did it, but then I don't. It makes Jericho look like an idiot for trying to entertain. You know, Piper has done some really disrespectful shit too and he never got this type of heat. Suspension is a bit much IMO, but I get it. I just think they could've fined him even and had him apologize. It's just the equivalent of FCC taking TV shows off the air for something similar.


If it means sacrificing Jericho to protect their corporate image then so be it. Piper was acting 20 years ago. The world has changed. It has even changed from when HBK did it over 10 years ago. Comparing the situations are pointless. They were forced into making a response and they did. It isn't about punishing Jericho and more about appeasing Brazil. Jericho will do his 30 days and be back with a little egg on his face. End of the day, he didn't have to do what he did. That isn't WWE's fault.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Eternity* said:


> WWE did the right thing in this situation, as much as I love Jericho, what he did was a federal crime, and he's lucky his ass didn't get thrown in jail for this. The WWE is a multi-million(should be a billion) dollar company that has a large international presence and WWE wants to continue to expand to other countries, which is a good business move, but having Jericho desecrate the flag of a potential country that you are trying to expand your product in, does not look good on the company as a whole.
> 
> The WWE has tried to stay positive in the public eye ever since the death of Benoit, and seeing how the media, loves to make WWE look bad in every instance, such an incident as this, will bring negative and unwanted attention to the WWE. Whether WWE likes it or not, they have to respect the rules and belief of the country their doing business with, especially when that country is a potential superpower and is a friendly trading partner/ally of the U.S.


Yeah, except that he publicly apologized. JBL did worse and he wasn't suspended over it. It's just a show. Entertainment. What's more important to you as a _fan_, being entertained or worrying about WWE's "image" to the outside world who will NEVER like wrestling no matter what they do? The fans there didn't even care too much.

When did we become such PC pussies? They ain't going bankrupt if they just ignored it or gave him a slap on the wrist like with JBL.


----------



## Hazardous_Cookies (Jun 28, 2011)

Isn't Jericho supposed to be leaving around June, so does the suspension pretty much mean we won't be seeing him on TV again?


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> It isn't about punishing Jericho and more about appeasing Brazil. Jericho will do his 30 days and be back with a little egg on his face. End of the day, he didn't have to do what he did. That isn't WWE's fault.


Except the Brazilian crowd didn't care and the police let him off with an apology.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

seems like the brazilian people are almost more sensitive than certain religious groups.


----------



## TheBrit (Mar 24, 2012)

THEBIGMAN212 said:


> What are you talking about people have done everything in the book to the American flag, no one cared.


Really? Share some footage please. Relatively recent footage preferably.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> You can not care all you want and claim that what they did wasn't right all you want as well but it doesn't change a thing. They had to respond and they did. I'm not even saying this to be patronizing but honest to God you have horrible business and/or common sense to be talking this nonsense.
> 
> And there's a reason why you'd be working _for_ people like me. It's because people like me have the sense to know that you don't jeopardize relations with a major client (Brazil) so that one of your employees doesn't look silly after he actually did something stupid. You're being butthurt and naive as fuck about this. Grow up please.
> 
> ...


You didn't even deal with how I showed it wasn't that great of business. You punish an employee for doing his job, you punish the fans paying to see him as part of the show for doing his job, and all in the name of keeping relations with a low tiered client all for the sake of PC bullshit... hell he even fucking broke damn character for this and they apparently accepted it. 

In the end, this might look the WWE worse. It apparently has with many here alone... people actually don't like the PC regime ruining the world. And yes, it has ruined so much and the fact you are okay with this situation is pretty damn appaling.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

People have different ways of thinking, culture, and law, if you go to a country different from yours you need to respect those things, jericho didnt knew, life leason for him, anyone here complaining, thinking it was not ok what they did, are fools, you can or cannot agree with brazilian people thats ok you think based on your own stuff, but you cannot label something as right or wrong here if you do, you are way too young or too stupid. WWE did the right thing.


----------



## Misti-Cara (May 28, 2012)

Jericho thinks he is a big star who can do what he wants, but Brazil disagrees on that. Brazil had the right to enforce their law.


----------



## paweletakwiele130 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



nathanw89 said:


> You could literally wipe your ass with the England or Wales flag and have a life sex celebration with the queen lookalike and get away with it here


Sorry for asking random questions but I just recalled one of those "bizzare foreign laws"... Isn't it illegal to put a stamp with the queen upside down?


----------



## Scandall (Sep 10, 2007)

No way I was going to read through all 45 pages of "Kicking flags is wrong, LOL Jericho, WWE were right to suspend Jericho, why the hell did WWE suspend him for doing such a small thing, HBK got away with it, Brazil sucks, it's a work, USA are best, Vince has no guts these days" to see if anyone's already posted a video link. If they have, so be it. If not, there's one at the bottom of this news article which shows him doing it

http://www.globalpost.com/dispatche...we-wrestler-apologizes-kicking-brazilian-flag


----------



## Scandall (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com Report: Chris Jericho Suspended*



pg43283 said:


> Sorry for asking random questions but I just recalled one of those "bizzare foreign laws"... Isn't it illegal to put a stamp with the queen upside down?


Myth.


----------



## FlyingElbow (Nov 24, 2011)

x


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES 

Y2j Sucks Thank God He is Suspended brazilian people ROCKS


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

As a veteran I look as our Flag as the symbol of our Nation. Yes I'd be upset if someone kicked our flag. But at the same time I'd realize that its simply entertainment and still would watch the WWE. 

Look guys/gals, I have noticed that some of y'all live in different countries and so on. But everyone has to realize that every different places has different rules and regulations. Hell there are some rules/laws here in Pennsylvania that I think are stupid AF. Jericho obviously didn't know about this law and thought it would've been a great idea and he ended up being wrong. It happens. Unfortunately he's lucky not to be sitting in jail right now, but we all know that the WWE wouldn't let that happen. 

I wouldn't exactly say that the WWE is even being politically correct here. We don't know what was said behind the scenes. Brazil may have told Vince to punish Jericho or the country will never let the WWE back into Brazil. Then again, that conversation may have never taken place. Point is we don't know, so don't rush to judgement here.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I really hope this is a work... Jericho just tweeted something that basically said "Why bother... I'm done". If this ends his career and it wasn't planned fuck the WWE.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> I really hope this is a work... Jericho just tweeted something that basically said "Why bother... I'm done". *If this ends his career and it wasn't planned fuck the WWE.*


Jericho disagrees w/ your point.. 

https://twitter.com/#!/IAmJericho

No it doesn't!! I screwed up not brazil! RT @BrotherNature5 @IAmJericho Brazil sucks anyways....


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> I really hope this is a work... Jericho just tweeted something that basically said "Why bother... I'm done". If this ends his career and it wasn't planned fuck the WWE.


Highly doubt it's a work but I'm sure he'll be back. Jericho just loves to fuck with people.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

People are too fucking sensitive nowadays. The world is getting closer and closer to being run by limp dick pussies.


----------



## StreakBald (Apr 2, 2012)

Who cares what u think? RT @fosgatews3 I didn't agree w/what @iamjericho did in brazil, I'm glad he has owned up & admitted he messed up


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

Chris Jerichael. now he will say brazilians try to feed carrots to buses and then that he didn't know they had computers


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Haha! Why bother ?? Im done RT @IAmSteakSlice @IAmJericho Have you been thinking of a story line for after your suspension??


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I can't believe there are people who believe this is a work. It's not. Jericho didn't think, WWE was caught between a rock and a hard place and they made the only choice they could. As someone who still scratches his head regarding Tiegate with Daniel Bryan a couple of years ago, this case seems pretty cut-and-dried. WWE is trying to substantially penetrate Brazil as a market. Having the correct public relations on this was vital to ensure that nothing upsets that. Losing Jericho for a month, while immediately harmful for the product in the moment, is a tiny sacrifice in the face of that.

WWE is a much different animal than it used to be. For good and for ill, it is now quite "image conscious," as Heyman said the other week. But this isn't a case of "PG ERA RUINING WWE!!!11 BRING BACK ATTITOOD!!!!!11" or whatever. It's simply a business matter, ultimately.


----------



## Kazesoushi2 (Apr 2, 2012)

A heel suspended because fans don't like him ? Something's wrong here...


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

It's not a work. I still feel it is a pretty stupid reasoning for a suspension as Jericho was in character at the time. I guess it saves him from jobbing to Orton at No Way Out though.


----------



## Mr_BB (Nov 20, 2011)

should have been for life and forced to TNA...LOL


----------



## charmizard (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't know if anybody's said this but I just realised that the only people this really fucks over are the fans who might not have got a chance to see him wrestle again, and now have to put up with Miz as his house show replacement. I'm sure he would've took a fine or something but no just fine the people that paid to see him. 

Don't care what people say, still hope it's a work.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

lol...in today's WWE, the fans think everything is a work. This isnt a work. We'll truly find out tonight if this is a work, if they make a big deal about it on Raw.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> I can't believe there are people who believe this is a work. It's not. Jericho didn't think, WWE was caught between a rock and a hard place and they made the only choice they could. As someone who still scratches his head regarding Tiegate with Daniel Bryan a couple of years ago, this case seems pretty cut-and-dried. WWE is trying to substantially penetrate Brazil as a market. Having the correct public relations on this was vital to ensure that nothing upsets that. Losing Jericho for a month, while immediately harmful for the product in the moment, is a tiny sacrifice in the face of that.
> 
> WWE is a much different animal than it used to be. For good and for ill, it is now quite "image conscious," as Heyman said the other week. But this isn't a case of "PG ERA RUINING WWE!!!11 BRING BACK ATTITOOD!!!!!11" or whatever. It's simply a business matter, ultimately.




Mods should just start ending threads after Deso posts.


----------



## ncruzpr (Jan 3, 2012)

It sucks because it looked like maybe we were watching another evnolution of his in ring personality, he kind of looked psychotic attacking Orton...like continuing to fail at prooving he is the best in the world was starting to get to him...shame


----------



## TLC (Sep 21, 2006)

Next week FOZZY will begin their European tour of the summer... what a coincidence


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

As a public company breaking into a new international market, WWE was obligated to take action and suspend Jericho for a serious violation of a law in Brazil.

Jericho continues to imply on Twitter that he's done with WWE. When asked by a fan whether he'll be turning his suspension into a storyline when he returns, he replied,
"Haha! Why bother ?? Im done"

Whether or not Jericho does return to WWE television after his 30-day suspension expires at the end of June, his metal band Fozzy is going on tour overseas shortly after. 


(Partial Source: PWInsider) 

from : http://rajah.com/base/node/27584

Jericho is like to not return to wwe.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Imagine if all these consequences existed when Shawn humped, disrespected, picked his nose and wiped his ass with the Canadian flag.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Why should WWE even care?

Triple H could hump ten Katie Vick mannequins on live TV and the ratings still wouldn't go down.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

arrive, kicks flag, leave and voila super merch seller.

he shuld have taken a fuckign dump on it. that would piss them off.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Its still real to the Brazilians.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Chris Jericho has re tweeted to a fan that hes done with WWE so this is the last we will see of him. Whats the point of him coming back after this suspension as his contract will nearly be up then


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

Jericho to TNA!


----------



## sara208 (May 29, 2012)

Good review.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

what the fuck he was thinking at that moment he was trying to play soccer No he is appreciated with a reward a reward of 30 day suspension


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I've always thought that desecrating a country's flag is tasteless even if it's for cheap heat. I'm not going to make any excuses for Jericho.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Was it mentioned on Raw?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> Was it mentioned on Raw?


Cole alluded to an 'incident' (or something vague like that) that happened with Jericho, saying you could read about it on their website. That was it


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Chris Jericho has re tweeted to a fan that hes done with WWE so this is the last we will see of him. Whats the point of him coming back after this suspension as his contract will nearly be up then


oh my...you probably also fell for the tweet saying "IM NEVER GOING BACK TO THE WWE!" too, right?


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Sorry, Im a bit late on this and only just found out about it. 30 day suspension fits in with the start of UK festival season though


----------



## Lucas_palmeirense (Jan 17, 2012)

Just to clarify things...

I am a Brazillian. Jericho kicked the flag and stuff, no big deal. The problem: This is a crime on Brazil, it's on out constituition. The police acted and made Jericho ask forgiviness.

It was stupid (from the police), but that's not really Brazil's fault. It wasn't us, Brazillians, that got mad over this - it is a crime and the police acted. I personally think the police shouldn't have done anything, it was a fucking show... But they were only doing their job. Truth is, WWE should warn these kinds of things so they don't cause a problem, but Jericho acted on spot, nithing planned. These things need to be planned and warned to the local autorities.

But that's it, just saying. Brazillians aren't stupid, we know it was a show, it was just our policemen doing their job. I also think WWE over-reacted suspending Jericho.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

I said it from the start, that I believed this was all a story to get Jericho away to do the music.

Low and behold, the are touring at the moment. Picture of Fozzy at Wolverhampton tonight. Obviously if he was Wrestling, he would not have been able to do this. 

Nice knowing I was right all along and this was all just a big level by WWE.

Posted on his Facebook 10 mins ago:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

123bigdave said:


> I said it from the start, that I believed this was all a story to get Jericho away to do the music.
> 
> Low and behold, the are touring at the moment. Picture of Fozzy at Wolverhampton tonight. Obviously if he was Wrestling, he would not have been able to do this.
> 
> ...


*That doesn't prove anything. He's just taking advantage of his time off... as he should. This is not a work.*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Jericho taking that suspension very hard lol.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Jericho actually has other things to do. This isn't it for like others. 

He could care less.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

Fozzy thing means nothing. He will be back in a few weeks.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, that doesn't prove anything. 


These dates were already booked, but we've no way of knowing how he would have got around them.


----------

